# Los autores de la brutal violación a una menor en Igualada "están identificados" y serán detenidos "en breve"



## acitisuJ (3 Nov 2021)

*El CAC pide "cuidado especial" mediático sobre la agresión sexual en Igualada (Barcelona)*

...Estas recomendaciones también piden respetar el derecho a la intimidad de las personas agredidas y *la presunción de inocencia de las agresoras*, y en relación a los menores *prohíben difundir el nombre, la imagen u otros datos que permitan su identificación*...








El CAC pide "cuidado especial" mediático sobre la agresión sexual en Igualada (Barcelona)


El Consell de l'Audiovisual de Catalunya (CAC) ha condenado la agresión sexual a una menor de edad en Igualada (Barcelona), y ha recordado a los...




www.cope.es




*Los autores de la brutal violación a una menor en Igualada "están identificados" y serán detenidos en "breve"

Según la investigación policial, los agresores son dos y no son vecinos de Igualada. La víctima los habría conocido a través de las redes sociales, tal y como ha desvelado en Más Vale Tarde el periodista Carles Quílez.*

03 noviembre, 2021

Los autores de la brutal agresión y violación a una menor de 16 años en Igualada que fue encontrada desnuda e inconsciente en un polígono *son dos, están perfectamente identificados y se procederá en breve a su detención*. Así lo ha desvelado en Más Vale Tarde el periodista Carles Quílez, que ha asegurado que *"en tantos años de crónica negra en Barcelona no había visto nada igual".*

"Una situación sumamente tremenda por las heridas que ha sufrido la chica", ha señalado Quílez. La joven, que presentó una fractura craneoencefálica y lesiones internas graves a causa de la violación, permanece ingresada en el hospital Sant Joan de Déu después de que un transportista *la localizase desnuda e inconsciente en una calle de la localidad*: "Se la encontró y pensaba que estaba muerta. Ella apenas pudo mover los labios para responder, ni siquiera se acordaba de si habían sido una o dos las personas que la habían agredido y violado".

Los hechos ocurrieron la madrugada del domingo al lunes, cuando la menor regresaba de una fiesta de Halloween en la discoteca Epic de la localidad, y se dirigía a la estación para coger un tren y volver a casa de su madre, en Vilanova i la Geltrú, cuando fue atacada. Quílez ha contado en el programa que la víctima "*conoce a sus dos agresores, dos jóvenes que no serían vecinos de Igualada, por las redes sociales*", y ha precisado: "Concreta una cita con ellos que se lleva a cabo la noche del domingo al lunes".

"Pasan la noche en la discoteca juntos, de una forma aparentemente amistosa, y es con ellos, de forma al parecer no coaccionada, con quienes abandona el local", ha indicado el periodista. Los servicios de emergencias fueron avisados por este suceso a las 07:30 horas del 1 de noviembre. En ese momento, los Mossos abrieron una investigación y comenzaron a revisar las cámaras de seguridad de varias empresas cercanas al lugar de los hechos para tratar de aclarar lo sucedido. Al haber contactado la víctima con los agresores a través de redes sociales, *a los investigadores no les ha resultado difícil llegar hasta ellos*.

"Además, una joven ha explicado con todo lujo de detalles quiénes son estos dos jóvenes, que* si no han sido detenidos ya lo van a ser en breve*", ha adelantado Quílez, que ha insistido en que los agresores "están perfectamente identificados por parte de los investigadores a tenor de lo que han declarado algunos testigos". Asimismo, el periodista ha detallado que las fuerzas policiales "tienen los mensajes que se habrían intercambiado en las horas previas a la agresión".

Quílez ha añadido que "la policía autonómica también dice que aparecen indicios de que *la joven habría consumido alguna sustancia estupefaciente y una abundante cantidad de alcohol*". La custodia de la menor la tiene su padre, que vive con la niña en Masquefa, aunque ese fin de semana *se había quedado con su madre en Vilanova i la Geltrú.*

Protesta en repulsa del crimen

Mientras avanza la investigación, unas 300 personas se han reunido ante el Ayuntamiento de Masquefa para protestar contra esta brutal agresión. Allí, el alcalde del municipio, Xavier Boquete, ha leído un manifiesto de condena y ha reseñado que *los vecinos se han reunido "para decir basta a las violaciones"*. La concentración, que había sido convocada por la Asociación Feminista Constelación Lila de Masquefa, no ha sido el único acto en repulsa a este crimen.

Horas antes, numerosas personas guardaron un minuto de silencio en apoyo de la joven y de su familia, aún conmocionada por lo sucedido. El Ayuntamiento ha recogido este acto en su cuenta de Twitter, en un mensaje donde ha añadido: "Desde el consistorio, y todo el pueblo de Masquefa, *condenamos enérgicamente estos hechos".*









Los autores de la brutal violación a una menor en Igualada "están identificados" y serán detenidos en "breve"


Según la investigación policial, los agresores son dos y no son vecinos de Igualada. La víctima los habría conocido a través de las redes sociales, tal y como ha desvelado en Más Vale Tarde el periodista Carles Quílez.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## Nicors (3 Nov 2021)

Budistas, seguro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Nov 2021)

¿ volverán a poner las fotos de los de la manada de Pamplona para documentar la noticia ?


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## Cuchillo de palo (3 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ volverán a poner las fotos de los de la manada de Pamplona para documentar la noticia ?



no porque serán menores


----------



## HARLEY66 (3 Nov 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> no porque serán menores



De la religión de paz?


----------



## Anaximandro Jiñørdez (3 Nov 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> no porque serán menores



Y *"*españoles*"*.


----------



## acitisuJ (3 Nov 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


>



Para NO alterar el órden público...¿Serán de Cuenca? ¿de Madrid? ¿de Lugo? ¿de Badajoz, Valencia, Córdoba, Bilbao, Barcelona...?

*¿O serán unos de los "niños" de Teresa Rodriguez?*


----------



## ANS² (3 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ volverán a poner las fotos de los de la manada de Pamplona para documentar la noticia ?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (3 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> De la religión de paz?



budistas o crisitianos quieres disir?


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (3 Nov 2021)

Quien con moros se acuesta, ya no se levanta


----------



## inteño (3 Nov 2021)

Del asesino del niño de la Rioja la semana pasada tuvimos vida y milagros casi en directo.

Con éstos, dicen que lo saben, y que no lo divulgan por no alterar el orden público.

Se sabe más por lo que callan que por lo que cuentan. Elocuente silencio.


----------



## Chocochomocho (3 Nov 2021)

Demasiado progreso social dios mío... Padres separados, 16 años, lío con chusma (tercermundista probablemente), fiesta hasta las tantas, alcohol y drogas. Muy vista esa peli en Netflix.


----------



## DUDH (3 Nov 2021)

Todo apunta a 16 (8+8) apellidos españoles, estoy convencido; y digo más, quizás votantes de la megaultraderecha.


----------



## acitisuJ (3 Nov 2021)

...*Por parte de los políticos, hay una extrema prudencia a la hora de hacer pronunciamientos sobre los hechos*, esperando a que llegue la detención de los supuestos autores de los hechos. En este sentido, fuentes próximas al caso indican que los Mossos d'Esquadra están *cerrando el círculo para detener los agresores...*








Condena unánime a la violación en Igualada de la menor de edad


Centenares de personas han salido a las calles de Igualada para rechazar la violación de una chica de 16 años la madrugada del día 1 de noviembre en el municipio. La concentración de la plaza del Ayuntamiento de Igualada y las del resto de municipios han sido convocadas por movimientos...




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (3 Nov 2021)

> * La víctima los habría conocido a través de las redes sociales*



entiendo


----------



## nomecreoná (3 Nov 2021)

Que los maten.


----------



## daesrd (3 Nov 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Los autores de la brutal violación a una menor en Igualada "están identificados" y serán detenidos en "breve"
> 
> Según la investigación policial, los agresores son dos y no son vecinos de Igualada. La víctima los habría conocido a través de las redes sociales, tal y como ha desvelado en Más Vale Tarde el periodista Carles Quílez.*
> 
> ...



Los mozos de cuadra son incapaces de detener el ataque moro a las niñas catalanas..
Ya es tarde para reaccionar, y llevan las de perder...

Aunque si se pone en marcha el heredero del fiscal jefe de aquella zona, igual se endereza algo la cosa.


----------



## HARLEY66 (3 Nov 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> budistas o crisitianos quieres disir?



noooooo, testigos de jehová


----------



## Sonico (3 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> De la religión de paz?



O panchitos.
Y ella quería llegar sola y borracha a casa.


----------



## HARLEY66 (3 Nov 2021)

daesrd dijo:


> Los mozos de cuadra son incapaces de detener el ataque moro a las niñas catalanas..
> Ya es tarde para reaccionar, y llevan las de perder...



Estos hilos son un imán para los gilipollas


----------



## Demi Grante (3 Nov 2021)

De ser cierta está noticia, ultimen sus apuestas que cerramos la ronda.


Cómo han nombrado arriba, esta muchacha presumiblemente estaba protagonizando un Netflix, alcohol, drogas, y viendo los resultados la etnia no cotiza.

Igualmente digo, me da igual que sean moros del Daesh que noruegos del Opus Dei. Aunque el 90% de estos crímenes sean protagonizados por etnia yo soy muy demócrata y para mí sea quien fuere el violador y asesino se merece sufrir tormento y muerte.


----------



## Viricida (3 Nov 2021)

La custodia la tiene el padre. Muy significativo.


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Nov 2021)

Le pidieron un segarro?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (3 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> noooooo, testigos de jehová



uy esos son unos rancios. seguro que han sido ellos


----------



## burbucoches (3 Nov 2021)

pa aber echo el desgarro del ano de 15cm

se necesita una polla d xlomenos 20


----------



## gpm (3 Nov 2021)

"VECINOS"


----------



## 11kjuan (3 Nov 2021)

En definitiva, que son moros o panchos


----------



## luca (3 Nov 2021)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Nov 2021)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Demasiado progreso social dios mío... Padres separados, 16 años, lío con chusma (tercermundista probablemente), fiesta hasta las tantas, alcohol y drogas. Muy vista esa peli en Netflix.



Es que a la chica cómo se le ocurre irse con ellos? Solo los conocía de una vez? Demasiado confiada y fijo que la drogaron le pondría algo en la bebida. Es que nunca hay que regresar con desconocidos y más en sitios solitarios.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Nov 2021)

ANS² dijo:


>



pues no es broma. En España, cada vez que una madre mata a su hijo, en los telediarios desvían el reportaje recordando a José Bretón y lo asesinos que son los hombres blancos.


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Nov 2021)

Demi Grante dijo:


> De ser cierta está noticia, ultimen sus apuestas que cerramos la ronda.
> 
> 
> Cómo han nombrado arriba, esta muchacha presumiblemente estaba protagonizando un Netflix, alcohol, drogas, y viendo los resultados la etnia no cotiza.
> ...



No sufrirán nada de nada ya veras delinquir en España es gratis dirán que estaban enajenados y todos contentos bueno no a la chica ya le han jodido la puta vida para siempre estos canallas.


----------



## Alf_ET (3 Nov 2021)

Quiero ver sus caras, saber sus nombres, dónde viven ellos y sus familias. Quiero lo m que con los de la manada.


----------



## zirick (3 Nov 2021)

Segarros?


----------



## DUDH (3 Nov 2021)

¿La menestra ha dicho algo, aunque sea con la boca muy muy pequeñita?


----------



## Macabrón (3 Nov 2021)

Sí, pero si haces creer a generaciones enteras que sola y borracha puedes llegar a casa y que sólo violan los blancos pues pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Impactrueno (3 Nov 2021)

Si dijera que lo sufrido por esa niña lo merecia realmente la tolerante, progresista y laxa de su madre, ¿seria delito de odio?


----------



## Trollaco del copón (3 Nov 2021)

Lo publican a bombo y platillo para que puedan esconderse y salir del país...

Como pasó con Roldán


----------



## Ederto (3 Nov 2021)

La victima conoce a los agresores...

Siempre es igual, el violador nunca es un desconocido que salta de detrás de un seto, siempre es alguien que ya conoce a la víctima. Hay que mantener a la chavalería cuanto más lejos de esa basura mejor.


----------



## GonX (3 Nov 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Para NO alterar el órden público...*¿Serán de Cuenca? ¿de Madrid? ¿de Lugo? ¿de Badajoz, Valencia, Córdoba, Bilbao, Barcelona...?
> 
> *¿O serán unos de los "niños" de Teresa Rodriguez?*



Fin delhilo.. aunque todavia queda tiempo para apostar x los de Abascal.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (3 Nov 2021)

NO ha trascendido sus Identidades para NO alterar el orden público. 




allah ackbarrr


----------



## Fermoselle (3 Nov 2021)

nomecreoná dijo:


> Que los maten.



Mejor que los castren y hormonen para que les salgan tetas ................


----------



## Domyos35 (3 Nov 2021)

Fisura craneal y anal tb para los amegos


----------



## TomásPlatz (3 Nov 2021)

LOS DE SIEMPRE


----------



## GonX (3 Nov 2021)

Domyos35 dijo:


> Fisura craneal y anal tb para los amegos



Los catalanes valientes deberian estar haciendo fila para darles por el culo hasta que rebienten y mueran desangrados. Pero nah, la gente esta mejor en el sofa pensando que todos son gente de paz, de la religion de la paz.. y ya.


----------



## ussser (3 Nov 2021)

Para que anuncian que conocen su identidad? quieren darles la oportunidad de escapar? no tienen ni idea y tiran a ver si salta la liebre?


----------



## coleccionador (3 Nov 2021)

Les dejan fumarse unos segarros antes de arrestarlos y concederles la paguita


----------



## cimarrón (3 Nov 2021)

Juegan al escondite. Los caballeros la paran, y anuncian que ya han acabado la cuenta. Huele a filtración malintencionada.


----------



## perrosno (3 Nov 2021)

Hagamos una porra a ver cuanto españoles eran.

Que hijos de puta: "No han trascendido sus identidades para no alterar el orden publico"

Esto hay que pararlo ya, no me jodas.


----------



## lefebre (3 Nov 2021)

ussser dijo:


> Para que anuncian que conocen su identidad? quieren darles la oportunidad de escapar? no tienen ni idea y tiran a ver si salta la liebre?



suele ser lo segundo. Aunque los identifiquen no tienen ni puta idea de donde están. Esperarán a ver si intentan abandonar el país y salta la liebre en algún aeropuerto.


----------



## ischainyn (3 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues no es broma. En España, cada vez que una madre mata a su hijo, en los telediarios desvían el reportaje recordando a José Bretón y lo asesinos que son los hombres blancos.



para mí que no ha pillado tu post


----------



## propellerman (4 Nov 2021)

En que quedó lo de la manada de Gijón dónde también quedaron a través de internet?, alguien sabe algo al respecto?


----------



## todoayen (4 Nov 2021)

A mi con 16 no me dejaban entrar a discotecas. Debe ser cosa del progreso empoderador. O mamá por ser más guay que papá la dejó.


----------



## OldTownBoy (4 Nov 2021)

Sean de donde sean, merecen ser ajusticiados metiéndoles un palo por el culo saliendo por la boca.


----------



## Mrbcn (4 Nov 2021)

Huele a que son menas de lejos, al reformatorio un par de añitos y al salir sin antecedentes que aquí no ha pasado nada.


----------



## SPQR (4 Nov 2021)

¿Organizamos una porra para ver cuantos apellidos catalanes tienen los agresores?

Empiezo yo: 0.



Anaximandro Jiñørdez dijo:


> Y *"*españoles*"*.



Lo único importante es que son HOMBRES, así las feminazis pueden aplicar el castigo colectivo a todos los poseedores de próstata heterofascistas.


----------



## INE (4 Nov 2021)

En Betfair está así:

Budistas 15.5
Hindúes: 13.2
Shintoístas: 55
Cristianos: 3.2
Juden: 20
Otras religiones del libro: 1.01


----------



## Reivakuum (4 Nov 2021)

Yo hasta que no apueste xicomalo no me decantaré.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (4 Nov 2021)

Pero qué hijos de puta... Anda que si fueran Pérez y López tendríamos sus fotos hasta en las marquesinas del bus. 
Como son marrones, a callar y que no se sepa nada.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (4 Nov 2021)

Reivakuum dijo:


> Yo hasta que no apueste xicomalo no me decantaré.



Ahora se llama xicaretra.


----------



## NIKK (4 Nov 2021)

¿Para no alterar el orden público? a veces el poder económico son tontos del culo; en serio, no quiere decir que porque tengan poder y recursos sean inteligentes, mas bien lo contrario. He conocido a personas de la élite y son verdaderos ceporros analfabetos. En este caso dadas las circunstancias se podría decir que están intentando apagar el fuego con gasolina.


----------



## Nefersen (4 Nov 2021)

Tal como era previsible, esta chica es otra víctima del discurso de odio de Vox.


----------



## Yomateix (4 Nov 2021)

Lo que pone en la noticia de que la policia vió indicios de alcohol y drogas....

"Mientras, el análisis de orina no ha revelado la presencia de drogas, ni alcohol ni otras sustancias tóxicas."

De todos modos irse solo con un chico al que quizás no conocia y que quizás era de aquellos a los cuales no se puede nombrar....no entiendo como no se dan cuenta del riesgo que supone. Hubiese sido mejor ir drogada, porque ser violada por varios animales como parece, esperemos que no se acuerde de mucho, lo justo para reconocerlos y que paguen...claro que si no son Españoles, en cuatro dias están en la calle y como sean menores, reformatorio y luego ayudas sociales para "seguir integrandolos"


----------



## Sagar (4 Nov 2021)

Siendo menores muchas ya están de vuelta de follar, comerse buenos rabos, quedar con desconocidos, volver de madrugada, beber o incluso drogarse, como el caso de Azuqueca de Henares donde ha muerto una cria de quince años y otros tantos intoxicados.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (4 Nov 2021)

No os preocupéis la Generalidad ya está trabjando para que estas cosas no vuelvan a suceder. 









La Generalitat sancionará los actos públicos de exaltación del franquismo


La Conselleria de Justícia está ultimando una ley catalana de memoria democrática que incluirá sanciones para evitar actos públicos de exaltación y homenaje del franquismo o que ataquen a la dignidad de las víctimas o a sus familiares, según anunció este lunes la titular de este departamento...




www.elperiodico.com





Oh wait...


----------



## Israel Gracia (4 Nov 2021)

Es el momento de mandar al hospital a los agresores, policías y jueces que intenten impedirlo.


----------



## DVD1975 (4 Nov 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Los autores de la brutal violación a una menor en Igualada "están identificados" y serán detenidos en "breve"
> 
> Según la investigación policial, los agresores son dos y no son vecinos de Igualada. La víctima los habría conocido a través de las redes sociales, tal y como ha desvelado en Más Vale Tarde el periodista Carles Quílez.*
> 
> ...



Y no son españoles?


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Nov 2021)

OldTownBoy dijo:


> Sean de donde sean, merecen ser ajusticiados metiéndoles un palo por el culo saliendo por la boca.



Pero muy lentamente, para que sufran más. Y si son "amegos" (que lo serán, porque si no, la prensa ya estaría difundiendo sus nombres y fotos), en lugar de un palo, meterles un hueso de jamón.


----------



## Freedomfighter (4 Nov 2021)

Eso se cura mejor con unos centímetros de cuerda.


----------



## jotace (4 Nov 2021)

Bueno, tú no conoces el nivel de buenismo estúpido y de candidez suicida que se gastan las nuevas generaciones.

Te lo cuento yo que lo sufro. Para ellas todo el mundo es bueno, no hay que desconfiar de nadie, todos son personas, nada me puede pasar porque soy mujer valiente y espabilada, me enamoro de la persona, lo que dicen mis padres de que tenga cuidado son cosas de viejos, yo lo sé todo y más que ellos por supuesto.

Auténticos downies sociales. La chica seguramente quería fiesta pero no sexo, tontear y pasárselo bien, y cuando se negó seguramente la cosa pasó a mayores. Como si lo viera.


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 Nov 2021)

Vamos q son menas.

Un par de añitos de reformatorio y paguita y a seguir violando y matando.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (4 Nov 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> Budistas, seguro.



Pues no sé ,no sé. Eso de que “ serán detenidos en breve “ pinta a que lo están cocinando. 
A ver si los “ sospechosos “ van a ser 2 pobres pardillos que etiquetarán como “ españoles “ y de “ ultraderecha “.


----------



## XXavier (4 Nov 2021)

Bueno, esto que ha ocurrido es una salvajada criminal, pero la actividad sexual siempre está asociada a cierta violencia, en ambos sentidos...


----------



## acitisuJ (4 Nov 2021)

Este es el tuit que ha puesto Irene Montero, un tuit que ha indignado a la mayoría de los que le contestan


----------



## Pegoteonfire (4 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Estos hilos son un imán para los gilipollas



Debe ser. Llevo como 4 comentarios tuyos vistos.


----------



## Iron John (4 Nov 2021)

En cuanto la progredumbre no ha empezado con la matraca de que "es culpa del mensaje de odio de vox contra las mujeres" ni han organizado reuniones de urgencia es que ya saben que cuando trinquen a los autores se van a quedar con el dedo metido en culo.


----------



## superloki (4 Nov 2021)

Ante mi sorpresa, estoy leyendo que la chica quedó con los dos tíos por medio de las redes sociales. Se fue de copas con ellos sola sin conocerlos. Aparte de que la drogaran o no, bebió mucho alcohol. Eso es un peligro en cualquier situación porque te deja vulnerable a cualquier hijo de puta que te quiera joder. Toda esta mierda de adoctrinamiento NWO tiene sus consecuencias y nunca es culpa de ellas. Por supuesto que los dos violadores deberían ser colgados públicamente, pero también es responsabilidad de las chicas evitar ponerse en peligro. Este video nos da una idea de la "normalidad" de ahora...









TROTAPOKER canal OFICIAL


https://t.me/DoktorWhite




t.me


----------



## acitisuJ (4 Nov 2021)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Y no son españoles?



Yo sospecho por el salvajismo tan grande que han sido unos de "los niños" de Teresa Rodriguez, pero no descarto nada.


----------



## computer_malfuction (4 Nov 2021)

"NO ha trascendido sus Identidades para NO alterar el orden público. "

Vamos, que son conocidos por todos, y seguramente, reincidentes.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Nov 2021)

Se confirma. Una fulanilla random, victima de la educacion giliprogre y del voto de una sociedad enferma sufre una agresion (que no merece), perfectamente *evitable de momento.*

La imbecilidad del izmierdoso catalan, le hara abrazar a sus niños y considerarlos victimas de la misma sociedad que ellos (la izmierda) ha creado.

La enfermedad psicopatica y criminal de la izquierda dira que el culpable es el discurso de odio de la ejjjtrema deresha.


----------



## Gorkako (4 Nov 2021)

nuevos catalanes?


----------



## adelaidowest (4 Nov 2021)

A cuanto se paga q son suecos de ojos azules?
Meto 20


----------



## GonX (4 Nov 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> Tal como era previsible, esta chica es otra víctima del discurso de odio de Vox.



He mirado por curiosidad que dicen en eldiario.es y la noticia del desgarro no aparece en ningun lado ni rincón de su página.. eso si, la de la presunta "falsa" violacion de la chica de vox hace 3 dias que no la quitan




__





elDiario.es - Noticias de actualidad - Periodismo a pesar de todo


Diario digital de noticias de actualidad sobre política y economía, análisis y blogs de opinión. Dirigido por Ignacio Escolar. Periodismo riguroso, independiente y honesto.




www.eldiario.es


----------



## acitisuJ (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## baifo (4 Nov 2021)

Viricida dijo:


> La custodia la tiene el padre. Muy significativo.



La custodia la tiene el padre pero , casualmente ésto ocurrió cuando estaba en el turno de visita a su madre.


----------



## plakaplaka (4 Nov 2021)

Puede haber salido la carta del "no es no", o la de "contigo sí, pero tu colega que se vaya que no me pone". Y eso, con un CI de 70 y una puestada del quince, tiene muchas rifas de acabar en desgracia, con un "follamos todos y la puta al río". 


Véase este otro bonito ejemplo de chica conoce chico, congenian, discuten porque no follan o no follan porque discuten, y el animalito lo soluciona tirándola desde 12 metros de altura dejándola hecha un trapo. Libertad con cargos para el hombre acusado de tirar a una joven desde la Muralla de Lugo Ella colombiana; él, viendo el silencio en la noticia, ni cotiza... Y por cierto, lo han dejado en libertad, me faltan aliens para juntar las piezas.


----------



## acitisuJ (4 Nov 2021)

Buscando si hay novedades sobre la salvajada en Igualada me he encontrado con esta noticia de hace un mes:

*Dos de los detenidos fueron los violadores de la menor de Lleida*

*Novedades de la violación a una menor con discapacidad en Rosselló, en Lleida. De los cuatro detenidos, dos podrían haber participado activamente en la agresión sexual, y uno de ellos, más de una vez.*

Dos de ellos, de 23 y 31 años, vecinos del pueblo y *nacionalidad marroqu**í*, fueron detenidos por la mañana; y otros dos fueron arrestados por la noche, relacionados con el caso








Dos de los detenidos por la agresión sexual a la menor de Lleida la violaron


Novedades de la violación a una menor con discapacidad en Rosselló, en Lleida. De los cuatro detenidos, dos podrían haber participado activamente en la agresión sexual, y uno de ellos, más de una vez.




elcaso.elnacional.cat


----------



## acitisuJ (4 Nov 2021)

baifo dijo:


> La custodia la tiene el padre pero , casualmente ésto ocurrió cuando estaba en el turno de visita a su madre.



He leído que su padre la llevó esa noche en coche al Burger King para que cenara algo antes de ir a la discoteca, pero no se si en realidad era su padrastro y no su padre.


----------



## el segador (4 Nov 2021)

esta noticia no durará ni 48 horas en los noticieros, no es proNWO, no interesa


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Nov 2021)

Eso le pasa x jijijajear...


----------



## guillotinator (4 Nov 2021)

Está bien que los avisen para que así estén los agresores esperando a que los detengan con la maleta hecha para la cárcel.


----------



## A.Daimiel (4 Nov 2021)

en breve es un sitio quiero entender. Porqué prisa parecen que no tienen.


----------



## Kabraloka (4 Nov 2021)

nombres y direcciones

y color


----------



## Estais_avisados (4 Nov 2021)

Morunos


----------



## acitisuJ (4 Nov 2021)

el segador dijo:


> esta noticia no durará ni 48 horas en los noticieros, no es proNWO, no interesa



Depende de quien hayan sido los autores. En el improbable (pero no descartable al 100%) resultado de que hayan sido españoles blanquitos entonces la noticia la tendremos en primera plana de los Mass Mierda durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## el segador (4 Nov 2021)

porque la pelicula no es como la cuentas, la pava seguro que no accedió a sus pretensiones de sexo loco multietnico y en manada, eso si ya estaría medio drogada de alcohol y demás, pero guardaba algo de raciocinio, se opueso con todas sus fuerzas y los monos la redujeron a base de golpes, se sentirian estafados por haberla pagado las drogas y no acceder a todas sus pretensiones


----------



## Cinismo Fascinante (4 Nov 2021)

Si las identidades no han trascendido es porque son de "nacionalidad" española. Eso es de primero de periodismo.


----------



## Karlb (4 Nov 2021)

A los de la manada los detuvieron al poco rato en medio de un tumulto donde todos iban vestidos iguales.


----------



## favelados (4 Nov 2021)

guillotinator dijo:


> Está bien que los avisen para que así estén los agresores esperando a que los detengan con la maleta hecha para la cárcel.



Es lo que buscan. Que desaparezcan, sin detenciones se pasa inmediatamente al apagón informativo


----------



## Carles Lòpes (4 Nov 2021)

Era halloween, truco o segarro


----------



## Strokeholm (4 Nov 2021)

Por la (no) reaccion de Irenita Montere, sabemos que muy y mucho españoles no son.


----------



## el segador (4 Nov 2021)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> Pues no sé ,no sé. Eso de que “ serán detenidos en breve “ pinta a que lo están cocinando.
> A ver si los “ sospechosos “ van a ser 2 pobres pardillos que etiquetarán como “ españoles “ y de “ ultraderecha “.



hombre solo hay que tirar del sedal, de las conversaciones donde quedaron para la fiestuqui particular, lo que pasa es que al ser erasmus del sur tienen que maquillarlos bien para que estén presentables y dejar correr el tiempo para que se enfrie la noticia


----------



## Desencantado (4 Nov 2021)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Quien con moros se acuesta, ya no se levanta



Mis diesmiles, caballero...


----------



## Desencantado (4 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> De la religión de paz?



Eran 2.

Si además llevaban corbata y camisa blanca manga corta, Mormones seguro.


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (4 Nov 2021)

Si no especifica que sean de raza caucásica, es que no lo son.


----------



## loveisintheair (4 Nov 2021)

A los 16 años ser inconsciente y no medir los riesgos es lo normal, por eso son "menores".
La responsabilidad es de los padres, que consienten que una menor ande a las 6 de la mañana por un polígono industrial después de 10 horas de fiesta.


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Nov 2021)

Que crimen mas atroz y repugnante, los culpables se merecen ser descuartizados y sus restos expuestos en una jaula a la entrada de Igualada.


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 Nov 2021)

burbucoches dijo:


> pa aber echo el desgarro del ano de 15cm
> 
> se necesita una polla d xlomenos 20
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 826517



Si le metieron hasta botellas según ella.


----------



## acitisuJ (4 Nov 2021)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Si le metieron hasta botellas según ella.



No, estás confundiendo dos sucesos diferentes. En este suceso la víctima todavía no ha podido declarar.


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> noooooo, testigos de jehová



El separatismo catalan, siempre ha defendido la inmigracion musulmana, antes que la de "charnegos"...


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (4 Nov 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> No, estás confudiendo dos sucesos diferentes. En este suceso la víctima todavía no ha podido declarar.



Algo a hablado ya, estaba consciente en el hospital y la policía habló con ella, pero la chica no se acordaba de nada de lo que pasó ese día. Eso dijeron en la radio vamos.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (4 Nov 2021)

el segador dijo:


> hombre solo hay que tirar del sedal, de las conversaciones donde quedaron para la fiestuqui particular, lo que pasa es que al ser erasmus del sur tienen que maquillarlos bien para que estén presentables y dejar correr el tiempo para que se enfrie la noticia



Jajajajaja…”Erasmus del sur”,jajajajaja


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Nov 2021)

Para los de la religion de la paz, las cristianas son rameras y la vida de los infieles para ellos, no vale nada...


----------



## Viricida (4 Nov 2021)

baifo dijo:


> La custodia la tiene el padre pero , casualmente ésto ocurrió cuando estaba en el turno de visita a su madre.



Precisamente.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Nov 2021)

No entiendo cómo no se ha filtrado todavía la identidad/nacionalidad de los criminales si es cierto que saben quiénes son y si es cierto que la amiga ha dado detalles etc


----------



## Blackmoon (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## circodelia2 (4 Nov 2021)

Cuando están implicados españoles autóctonos como los de la manada o la arandina, nos enteramos al dia siguiente hasta de sus fotos de nenes cuando comenzaron a andar y toda sus vidas en capítulos, pero éste silencio es muy sospechoso.
....


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Nov 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El separatismo catalan, siempre ha defendido la inmigracion musulmana, antes que la de "charnegos"...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 826941



Es porque se parecen mucho a vosotros y estamos ya más acostumbrados. Vamos, yo directamente no os distingo


----------



## alrse (4 Nov 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> La victima conoce a los agresores...
> 
> Siempre es igual, el violador nunca es un desconocido que salta de detrás de un seto, siempre es alguien que ya conoce a la víctima. Hay que mantener a la chavalería cuanto más lejos de esa basura mejor.



Se los meten en los colegios, concretamente en la clase, así a la fuerza y sin preguntar.


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Nov 2021)

Blackmoon dijo:


>



Muy bueno


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Es porque se parecen mucho a vosotros y estamos ya más acostumbrados. Vamos, yo directamente no os distingo



Lo tuyo debe ser por cataratas, cosas de viejos !!!...  

PD- Desprogramaros de todas las tonterias fantasticas, que aprendeis en la TV3, llevara tiempo.


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Nov 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Lo tuyo debe ser por cataratas, cosas de viejos !!!...
> 
> PD- Desprogramaros de todas las tonterias fantasticas, que aprendeis en la TV3, llevara tiempo.



No veo la tele


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Es porque se parecen mucho a vosotros y estamos ya más acostumbrados. Vamos, yo directamente no os distingo



Yo tampoco distingo entre un hijo puta catalan o un hijo puta moro. Para mi son la misma mierda.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No veo la tele



solo ves el ojete de tu novio senegales


----------



## f700b (4 Nov 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


>



Ósea que son moros


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Nov 2021)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> solo ves el ojete de tu novio senegales



No proyectes tus vicios en los demás, invertido.


----------



## Tedy K.G.B. (4 Nov 2021)

No lo entiendo
-identificar
-detener
-escribir articulo
Este tendria que haber sido el orden de los acontecimientos, espero que haber escrito el articulo antes de detenerlos no suponga un problema.


----------



## rikitiki (4 Nov 2021)

Si dicen a los medios dicen a bombo y platillo que "ya saben quienes son" y no los detienen... En ese momento estarán huyendo como conejos lo más lejos posible del país si son foráneo. o blindándose con abogados si son de aquí.
No entiendo esa estrategia... salvo que no tengan ni idea y usen a los medios para provocar una reacción de los sospechosos (creo que veo demasiada ficción policiaca)


----------



## el segador (4 Nov 2021)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> Jajajajaja…”Erasmus del sur”,jajajajaja



siempre innovando, para que no se sientan ofendidos que parece ser que lo de menas, acronimo inventado por los progres, les resulta ya despectivo


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No proyectes tus vicios en los demás, invertido.



CALLA RAMERA!!!!


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (4 Nov 2021)

Toni Castejón ha dicho en el programa de Ama Rosa que eso de que los conocía es humo, que desde hace unos años hay un cierto tipo de "individuos" que se dedican a robar, pegar y violar, y que por ahí van los tiros.
Ese mismo fin de semana, han dicho también que se habian producido en Moroluña tres agresiones sexuales más.

Que son "amegos" ni cotiza.


----------



## Lord Osis (4 Nov 2021)

el segador dijo:


> porque la pelicula no es como la cuentas, la pava seguro que no accedió a sus pretensiones de sexo loco multietnico y en manada, eso si ya estaría medio drogada de alcohol y demás, pero guardaba algo de raciocinio, se opueso con todas sus fuerzas y los monos la redujeron a base de golpes, se sentirian estafados por haberla pagado las drogas y no acceder a todas sus pretensiones



Es lo que tiene que el contrato social este roto, que los jóvenes ya no entienden lo que es un contrato social. A ver, si alguien hace algo por tí es porque quiere algo a cambio pero la gente no lo pilla. La frase que suelo usar para despertar a mis amigos cuando se encuentran paralizados en un momento así es "la unica persona que te va a querer sin pedir nada a cambio es la madre que te parió y aun así dile a la cara que no la vas a cuidar de vieja".
Si te dan drogas te van a pedir o dinero, o favores o que pongas el culo, joder es sencillísimo de entender. Se ve que hay mucha gente que esta acostumbrada a que les regalen cosas por su cara bonita y luego no les exijan directamente la compensación hasta que se topan con unos malos tios que se lo cobran a la fuerza. Lo de aceptar y no devolver funciona muy bien cuando tu amigo el pardillo tímido te deja 200 euros y tu le das largas para pagar. Como el tio es pardillo y tímido no te va a atosigar y hasta dejará de pedirte el dinero.

Pero no puedes aceptar 200 euros de la mafia italiana y confiar no pagar...


----------



## acitisuJ (4 Nov 2021)

*El CAC pide "cuidado especial" mediático sobre la agresión sexual en Igualada (Barcelona)*

...Estas recomendaciones también piden respetar el derecho a la intimidad de las personas agredidas y *la presunción de inocencia de las agresoras*, y en relación a los menores *prohíben difundir el nombre, la imagen u otros datos que permitan su identificación*...








El CAC pide "cuidado especial" mediático sobre la agresión sexual en Igualada (Barcelona)


El Consell de l'Audiovisual de Catalunya (CAC) ha condenado la agresión sexual a una menor de edad en Igualada (Barcelona), y ha recordado a los...




www.cope.es


----------



## Okjito (4 Nov 2021)

No estoy del todo seguro de que sean menas... se que se paga a 50/1...pero yo soy del Real Zaragoza...y sigo siendo optimista. Me atrevería a decir que son gente conocidilla del pueblo pero no etnianos. Aunque seguro que acaban siendo etnianos.

Casi seguro que sean moronegros por un simple hecho: A poco que forzaran un poco se la habrian calzado los 2 y le habrian hecho de todo....pero no..prefieron joderle la puta vida a la pobre chica. porque? no entiendo


----------



## eltonelero (4 Nov 2021)

Ya veremos como no sale ninguna imagen de los agresores.


----------



## favelados (4 Nov 2021)

rikitiki dijo:


> Si dicen a los medios dicen a bombo y platillo que "ya saben quienes son" y no los detienen... En ese momento estarán huyendo como conejos lo más lejos posible del país si son foráneo. o blindándose con abogados si son de aquí.
> No entiendo esa estrategia... salvo que no tengan ni idea y usen a los medios para provocar una reacción de los sospechosos (creo que veo demasiada ficción policiaca)



Pues está muy claro. No quieren detenerlos por lo menos no ahora.Sin detenciones esto se olvida mediáticamente en 24h.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Nov 2021)

dejad de usar léxico roussoniano-hobbesiano, el pretendido "contrato social" es un invento de ellos





Lord Osis dijo:


> Es lo que tiene que el contrato social este roto, que los jóvenes ya no entienden lo que es un contrato social. A ver, si alguien hace algo por tí es porque quiere algo a cambio pero la gente no lo pilla. La frase que suelo usar para despertar a mis amigos cuando se encuentran paralizados en un momento así es "la unica persona que te va a querer sin pedir nada a cambio es la madre que te parió y aun así dile a la cara que no la vas a cuidar de vieja".
> Si te dan drogas te van a pedir o dinero, o favores o que pongas el culo, joder es sencillísimo de entender. Se ve que hay mucha gente que esta acostumbrada a que les regalen cosas por su cara bonita y luego no les exijan directamente la compensación hasta que se topan con unos malos tios que se lo cobran a la fuerza. Lo de aceptar y no devolver funciona muy bien cuando tu amigo el pardillo tímido te deja 200 euros y tu le das largas para pagar. Como el tio es pardillo y tímido no te va a atosigar y hasta dejará de pedirte el dinero.
> 
> Pero no puedes aceptar 200 euros de la mafia italiana y confiar no pagar...


----------



## eltonelero (4 Nov 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Quílez ha añadido que "la policía autonómica también dice que aparecen indicios de que *la joven habría consumido alguna sustancia estupefaciente y una abundante cantidad de alcohol*"*. La custodia de la menor la tiene su padre, que vive con la niña en Masquefa, aunque ese fin de semana se había quedado con su madre en Vilanova i la Geltrú.*



Joder, porque cada vez mas y mas noticias dan razón absoluta a los postulados mas machirulos, rancios y heteropatriarcales del ático.

Un cria ha de estar siempre bajo la tutela de un rígido padre
Madre soltera+hija =desastre.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Nov 2021)

bufff. menudo paquete familiar, encima sucedido durante un finde en casa de la madre...

chica crecida en familia desestructurada, con la tutela bajo el padre lo que indica un auténtico descontrol de la madre, de lo contrario no le habrían dado nunca la tutela al padre

los lobos simplemente han encontrado una víctima propicia, débil e indefensa


----------



## EL BRAYAN (4 Nov 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> Joder, porque cada vez mas y mas noticias dan razón absoluta a los postulados mas machirulos, rancios y heteropatriarcales del ático.
> 
> Un cria ha de estar siempre bajo la tutela de un rígido padre
> Madre soltera+hija =desastre.



A las mujeres las engañan como a tontas : sí que es cierto que tienen exactamente los mismos derechos que los hombres ,pero eso se lo deberían explicar a la gentuza que las ataca,a ver si lo asimilan igual que el tigre, que ataca por igual a carnívoros y a veganos.
¿ Alguien creía que no íbamos a pagar el precio de dejar entrar en España a toda la basura papisera y moronegra ?


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> los lobos simplemente han encontrado una víctima propicia, débil e indefensa



Esos no son lobos, *son alimañas !!!.*

PD- Una plaga biblica, langostas africanas.


----------



## Vengerberg (4 Nov 2021)

loveisintheair dijo:


> A los 16 años ser inconsciente y no medir los riesgos es lo normal, por eso son "menores".
> La responsabilidad es de los padres, que consienten que una menor ande a las 6 de la mañana por un polígono industrial después de 10 horas de fiesta.



16 años no son 10, ya tienes cabeza y sentido común para sopesar y evitar riesgos. Yo a esa edad solo iba con amistades españolas y gente 100% decente y civilizada, huía de la chusma, de la morralla y de la gente con "mala pinta" y ni muerta se me habría ocurrido acercarme a marrones yonkis, delincuentes, analfabetos, violentos y asquerosos. Y como yo hacía mucha gente.

Añade que mis padres me educaron rígidamente, y si con 16 años (y con 20) hubiera vuelto a casa a las 6 de la mañana, me meten una somanta que ni las veo venir. En su día me enfadaba con ellos pero hoy agradezco haber tenido ese control. Por eso ALUCINO cuando veo a chavalas con 14 años de discotecas a las 5 de la mañana, borrachas, drogadas y atiborrándose a glandes. ¿Qué "padres" tiene esa gente, por favor?. Yo a esa edad estaba en casita bien feliz leyendo tebeos, viendo pelis de aventuras y jugando a la consola, pero ya se sabe: cosas de la modernidad y del empoderamiento.


----------



## Gothaus (4 Nov 2021)

Amego segarro. Por eso no vamos a ver ni fotos ni nombres.


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Nov 2021)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> CALLA RAMERA!!!!



MARICÓN !!!


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Nov 2021)

pues eso, lobos=*alimañas*



.Kaikus dijo:


> Esos no son lobos, *son alimañas !!!.*
> 
> PD- Una plaga biblica, langostas africanas.


----------



## dac1 (4 Nov 2021)

Este pais esta totalmente acabadooo


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Nov 2021)

dac1 dijo:


> Este pais esta totalmente acabadooo



no, no lo está

hay que seguir la cadena de mando que lleva a que semejante situación se de

es bien sencillo, para este caso habrá primero que saber qué personajes han hecho esto
tendrán seguramente hechos previos

a cada evento se le puede asociar un responsable de la administración

el problema que existe es la RESPONSABILIDAD CERO, el escaqueo generalizado

desde el minuto 0 en que haya responsabilidad identificada, podemos estar seguros de que la tolerancia con semejantes hechos irá disminuyendo PORQUE ESTARÁ EN JUEGO EL CULO de quien corresponda

PD: pongamos solo el ejemplo de que fuesen "menores tutelados"--> nombre y apellidos del tutor> *correspondiente sanción*


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Nov 2021)

Si fueran de VOX o militares/policías...


----------



## acitisuJ (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## Baubens2 (4 Nov 2021)

Seran suizow rubios


----------



## Zottalz (4 Nov 2021)

Pues claro que están identificados, si la chica quedo con ellos por las redes sociales, y anduvieron toda la noche juntos.
Desconocidos, drogas alcohol y madrugada que puede salir mal?


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (4 Nov 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *El CAC pide "cuidado especial" mediático sobre la agresión sexual en Igualada (Barcelona)*
> 
> ...Estas recomendaciones también piden respetar el derecho a la intimidad de las personas agredidas y *la presunción de inocencia de las agresoras*, y en relación a los menores *prohíben difundir el nombre, la imagen u otros datos que permitan su identificación*...
> 
> ...



espera, que son menores?


----------



## JohnTitor (4 Nov 2021)

Que noooo, que a mi me han dicho en este foro que en los 80 y 90 también esto era común, vamos el pan de cada día, que también había mucha inseguridad en las calles y que lo de la inmigración son cosas de fachas.


----------



## Silverado72 (4 Nov 2021)

Thomas Robert Malthus dijo:


> espera, que son menores?



Parece una recomendación genérica cuando haya menores implicados. Pero también da que pensar si en este caso los agresores son menores.


----------



## acitisuJ (4 Nov 2021)

Thomas Robert Malthus dijo:


> espera, que son menores?



Eso entiendo por la recomendación


----------



## Macabrón (4 Nov 2021)

Más bien del Opus Gay si no salimos a la calle a protestar contra la invasión moruna de una puta vez, así como a la complicidad morada que silencia estas atrocidades y sus representantes políticos (Montero ni pío).


----------



## CommiePig (4 Nov 2021)

Pondrán sus caras, nombres completos, profesiones,..!!!?

harán un directo, desde la casa de sus padres




HHimposible de saber...


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (4 Nov 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Eso entiendo por la recomendación



tutelados?


----------



## Excovid (4 Nov 2021)

No deberían ser detenidos sino cogidos y colgados por las pelotas de la plaza mayor. Y a los padres un poco de "por favor", que parece que no sepan con lo que estamos toreando en este país. Niña sola en tren a las tantas de la madrugada, que barbaridad.


----------



## Falcatón (4 Nov 2021)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Demasiado progreso social dios mío... Padres separados, 16 años, lío con chusma (tercermundista probablemente), fiesta hasta las tantas, alcohol y drogas. Muy vista esa peli en Netflix.



¿Qué podía salir mal? "Saberse no se podía". Drogada, borracha y presuntamente acompañada de moritos porque pongo la mano en el fuego a que de aquí no son, tengan ya la nacionalidad española o no. Latinoamericanos en todo caso como segunda opción pero generalmente no suelen ser tan violentos como los Mojáme y despreciar tanto a las mujeres.


----------



## Leonard Leakey (4 Nov 2021)

El Cac. Con su omisión ya da a presumir que serán patrocinados de la aristocracia política española. . .La demora, minimizar el alcance con otra noticia de impacto social igual o mayor, para distraer al personal, y sacarlo a la luz. Malvada, interesada y cruel es poco. . .


----------



## Frank Grimes Junior (4 Nov 2021)

" NO ha trascendido sus Identidades para NO alterar el orden público "

*"El CAC pide "cuidado especial"*

vamos, SON MOROS

Siempre que son moromierdas , ponen especial cuidado en que no se difunda nada de ellos SIEMPRE

Solo basta con ver el tratamiendo de los mass mierda cuando lo hace un español ( por ejemplo el Caso del Niño de Laredo ) vs cuando lo hacen unos moromierdas de los cojones

Estos Moromierdas de los cojones deberían estar ahorcados


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 Nov 2021)

estas violaciones brVtales se van a repetir, solo hay que ver lo que pasa en suecia
es algo numerico, a determinado numero de gente de determinados sitios, pasan determinadas cosas, es matematico y predecible por completo

les va a costar tapar estas noticias de la cantidad de veces que se van a repetir


----------



## Bulldozerbass (4 Nov 2021)

Justo castigo


----------



## Triyuga (4 Nov 2021)

¿y serán detenidos en "breve"?

Hoy no , MA-ÑA-NA


----------



## SuperMariano (4 Nov 2021)

Violan a una menor y los fachas más preocupados por la nacionalidad de los agresores para hacer populismo de demagogia. Que puto asco da leerlos a todos.


----------



## NCB (4 Nov 2021)

SuperMariano dijo:


> Violan a una menor y los fachas más preocupados por la nacionalidad de los agresores para hacer populismo de demagogia. Que puto asco da leerlos a todos.



El tema está en el dispar tratamiento mediático al asunto según la raza u origen de los agresores.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Nov 2021)

Consultemos el racistómetro...







Un momento, un momento, no juzguemos tan rápido!


----------



## Salchichonio (4 Nov 2021)

SuperMariano dijo:


> Violan a una menor y los fachas más preocupados por la nacionalidad de los agresores para hacer populismo de demagogia. Que puto asco da leerlos a todos.



Otro follamoros al que no le preocupa la relación directa entre % de africanos y aumento de delitos violentos

A ignorados, hijo de puta. Saborea la lefa africana.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (4 Nov 2021)

SuperMariano dijo:


> Violan a una menor y los fachas más preocupados por la nacionalidad de los agresores para hacer populismo de demagogia. Que puto asco da leerlos a todos.




Vete a tomar por culo, si tu escaso cerebro no te hace ver que para atajar un problema hay que ir al origen poco se puede hacer.
A ver si recibes pronto el Karma progre, por gentuza como tú esta el país como está.


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Nov 2021)

NCB dijo:


> El asunto está en el dispar tratamiento mediático al asunto según la raza u origen de los agresores.



Como la LIVG, son cosas de zurdos. Les encanta discriminar a su antojo.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (4 Nov 2021)

Parece obra de unos reptilianos de maniobras en la base de Torrejón de Ardoz.


----------



## Uncle Dolan (4 Nov 2021)

SuperMariano dijo:


> Violan a una menor y los fachas más preocupados por la nacionalidad de los agresores para hacer populismo de demagogia. Que puto asco da leerlos a todos.



A ti lo que te jode es que no te hayan abierto el culo a ti, culopozo.


----------



## sorteos_follacabras (4 Nov 2021)

SuperMariano dijo:


> Violan a una menor y los fachas más preocupados por la nacionalidad de los agresores para hacer populismo de demagogia. Que puto asco da leerlos a todos.



A mi lo que más me preocupa es que les pase mejor a vuestras progres, así sería nutrición


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Nov 2021)

¿Además de moros, serán INDEPENDENTISTAS, como la manada de violadores de Reus?


----------



## batllory (4 Nov 2021)

Nuestros jóvenes viven en el mundo de la piruleta. Se ponen de moda un par de series de Netflix y se creen que la vida es así, que la gente mola y es buena. Luego sales a la vida real, no te haces responsable de tus actos y vienen los hostiones.


----------



## skinnyemail (4 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ volverán a poner las fotos de los de la manada de Pamplona para documentar la noticia ?





Cuando empiezan con la precensura ya sabemos por donde van los tiros.
Seguro que algo se filtrará y alguien acabará detenido.


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (4 Nov 2021)

Estos noruegos están locos, es ver una minifalda y perder la cabeza.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## Ederto (4 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No veo la tele



como te lea Ramón García te pone fino!!!


----------



## Patito Feo (4 Nov 2021)

SuperMariano dijo:


> Violan a una menor y los fachas más preocupados por la nacionalidad de los agresores para hacer populismo de demagogia. Que puto asco da leerlos a todos.



A mi me preocupa que no hacemos nada para evitarlo, ni este ni el siguiente. Y que intentan tapar la verdad por conveniencias politicas.

¿ Soy Facha ?


Edito.

Seguro. Todos somos fachas para vosotros.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (4 Nov 2021)

Falta por saber si son budistas o noruegos 
Se admiten apuestas


----------



## cinamomo (4 Nov 2021)

Yo creo que son noruegos morenos, muy morenos.
La copita de vino que me he tomado hoy me ha sentado fatal. Voy a por otra.


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Nov 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> No entiendo cómo no se ha filtrado todavía la identidad/nacionalidad de los criminales si es cierto que saben quiénes son y si es cierto que la amiga ha dado detalles etc



Solo se lo he visto sugerir a ESTOS:


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Nov 2021)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Falta por saber si son budistas o noruegos
> Se admiten apuestas



Ve al hilo de las apuestas. 


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/encuesta-sobre-la-violacion-de-igualada.1642397/#


----------



## acitisuJ (4 Nov 2021)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> estas violaciones brVtales se van a repetir, solo hay que ver lo que pasa en suecia
> es algo numerico, a determinado numero de gente de determinados sitios, pasan determinadas cosas, es matematico y predecible por completo
> 
> les va a costar tapar estas noticias de la cantidad de veces que se van a repetir



En Suecia recuerdo la noticia de una mujer a la que los servicios sociales alojaron a unos "refugiados" musulmanes en su mismo edificio y ella fue a darles amablemente la bienvenida. La violaron en grupo y la reventaron de tal nanera que se quedó inválida en silla de ruedas e incontinente fecal de por vida y tuvo que ser ingresada en un psiquiátrico porque se volvió loca. Fue cuando casi toda Europa estaba con los carteles de "Refugees Welcome".


----------



## cujo (4 Nov 2021)

La chica quedó con ellos por redes sociales .
Si se confirma que son moros, será un caso de burn the coal pay the toll


----------



## kabeljau (4 Nov 2021)

¡Ooooooooh! Serán detenidos en breve. Yo creo que son esquimales.


----------



## acitisuJ (4 Nov 2021)

*Lluvia de críticas a Irene Montero por su “terrible” comentario sobre la niña violada en Igualada

Los internautas recriminan a la ministra de Igualdad su falta de empatía con la víctima y su familia, así como la ausencia de una condena firme contra los autores de la brutal agresión*








Lluvia de críticas a Irene Montero por su “terrible” comentario sobre la niña violada en Igualada


Los internautas recriminan a la ministra de Igualdad su falta de empatía con la víctima y su familia, así como la ausencia de una condena firme contra los autores de la brutal agresión




www.larazon.es


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 Nov 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> En Suecia recuerdo la noticia de una mujer a la que los servicios sociales alojaron a unos "refugiados" musulmanes en su mismo edificio y ella fue a darles amablemente la bienvenida. La violaron en grupo y la reventaron de tal nanera que se quedó inválida en silla de ruedas e incontinente fecal de por vida y tuvo que ser ingresada en un psiquiátrico porque se volvió loca. Fue cuando casi toda Europa estaba con los carteles de "Refugees Welcome".



si es verdad, yo tb me acuerdo de esa noticia
y pensabamos, proximamente en españa
pues ya esta empezando


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Nov 2021)

vamos que a las 9:00 en donde dicen que están identificados, ergo los autores sabe que lo están ,y a las 16:38 tras *7 horas siguen sin detenerlos *en 7 horas te plantas en la otra punta del mundo

es maravilloso


----------



## Yomateix (4 Nov 2021)

Yo de todos modos ni las entiendo a ellas, ni a los padres. Considerando que habló con la madre previamente, se supone que esta sabía que iba a ir a esa discoteca, vale que no sabe si vuelve sola o con amig@s. Pero irse a esa discoteca y después tener que ir 20 minutos andando a través de un polígono a esas horas de la madrugada....sola. ¿En que cabeza cabe? Que es lo que hubiese tenido que hacer de no acompañarla su propio agresor, que viene a ser lo mismo. Para no ir sola la acompaña un tipo al que seguramente acabe de conocer (yo sigo dudando que sean Españoles, porque lo habitual es etniano, veremos) y se va con el a mitad de la nada para que la acompañe hasta la estación.

A poco que el que te acompañe sea un degenerado....sabes que no vas a poder hacer nada estando sola. Vale, que tienen 16 años y lo que quieren es divertirse....pero un poco de sentido común. Cuantas veces habrá hecho lo mismo y no habrá tenido problemas....hasta el dia que se topa con el que no debe. Pilla un taxi, que a esas horas no te va a costar tanto....y si no quieres, no te la juegues a ir a un sitio tan alejado sabiendo que vas a tener que volver sola.

No había leido el tuit de Irene Montero:

" Que la calle, la noche y la fiesta también sean nuestras” 

Violan a una chica y ella pensando en que la noche y la fiesta también sean suyas....si, la pobre chica en el hospital lo que tendrá ganas es de salir de noche de fiesta....Y esto es cuando personas sin sentido común (que tienen escoltas, coches con chofer etc) sueltan perlas como esa y las de volver a casa sola y borracha....y las crias les hacen caso y pasa lo que pasa. En lugar de recomendarles que tengan precaucación como tendría cualquiera independientemente de su género, para ellas lo prioritario es la noche, la fiesta y volver borrachas...vaya mensajes envian a la juventud.


----------



## Chiruja (4 Nov 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Para NO alterar el órden público...¿Serán de Cuenca? ¿de Madrid? ¿de Lugo? ¿de Badajoz, Valencia, Córdoba, Bilbao, Barcelona...?
> 
> *¿O serán unos de los "niños" de Teresa Rodriguez?*




Yo apuesto por "los niños".
De ahi el esmero que tienen las fuerzas del orden (dirigidas por los políticos, claro) en no perjudicar, en no estigmatizar a los agresores".

No vaya a ser que "los niños" se traumaticen.


----------



## cortoplacista (4 Nov 2021)

Ya estarán cocinando la noticia que tape a esta.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 Nov 2021)

Como va la apuesta en Williamhill? 

1.20 Panchis
1.40 Moros
1.79 Mamadus
3.20 Catalán
3.28 Vasco
5.00 Español

Hagan sus apuestas.


----------



## favelados (4 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> vamos que a las 9:00 en donde dicen que están identificados, ergo los autores sabe que lo están ,y a las 16:38 tras *7 horas siguen sin detenerlos *en 7 horas te plantas en la otra punta del mundo
> 
> es maravilloso



Están en Algeciras si no han cogido el ferry ya para irse a su pueblo una temporadita.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Nov 2021)

eso tiene un nombre y se llama obstruccion a la justicia y asociacion criminal
pero vamos el heztado esta ya listo para el lago de azufre



favelados dijo:


> Están en Algeciras si no han cogido el ferry ya para irse a su pueblo una temporadita.


----------



## Macabrón (4 Nov 2021)

Hay que darles tiempo para que se busquen falsos culpables españoles blancos (indigentes podrían servirles) y cocinen una buena película. 
Recuerden lo etarra que era Segundo Marey...


----------



## PLS--palasaca (4 Nov 2021)

Ezpaña está quedando preciosa.


----------



## A.Daimiel (4 Nov 2021)

En breve, calienta que sales


----------



## plakaplaka (4 Nov 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Solo se lo he visto sugerir a ESTOS:



Estudiantes en la Escuela Oficial de Idiomas. Buen apunte. Seguro que los detienen esta tarde, al acabar las clases.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (4 Nov 2021)

SuperMariano dijo:


> Violan a una menor y los fachas más preocupados por la nacionalidad de los agresores para hacer populismo de demagogia. Que puto asco da leerlos a todos.



Supermarrano al ataque.


----------



## Blackmoon (4 Nov 2021)

SuperMariano dijo:


> Violan a una menor y los fachas más preocupados por la nacionalidad de los agresores para hacer populismo de demagogia. Que puto asco da leerlos a todos.



El que no se preocupa JAMÁS por ninguna víctima eres TÚ.

Bueno, tú y todos tus colegas cerdomarxistas que SIEMPRE se ponen del lado del delincuente y NUNCA hacen nada para evitar las violaciones.


----------



## acitisuJ (4 Nov 2021)

*La madre de la menor violada en Igualada pide a Sánchez leyes más duras contra "esos salvajes"*








La madre de la menor violada en Igualada pide a Sánchez leyes más duras contra "esos salvajes"


La madre de la menor violada la noche del 31 de octubre al 1 de noviembre al salir de una discoteca de Igualada (Barcelona) ha enviado una carta al presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, en la que pide "que la ley sea dura con esos salvajes" y que se implanten leyes duras para que se protejan...




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Nov 2021)

solo faltaba que el concurso fuese en Grado

concurso de cuentos Grado 33


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (4 Nov 2021)

atencion que la sexta ya la ha matado:
Protesta en repulsa del crimen

y sigue viva...
calidad periodistica sin ideologia


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Nov 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *La madre de la menor violada en Igualada pide a Sánchez leyes más duras contra "esos salvajes"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya le explicará la Irene que el caso de su hija le será útil a la causa feminista


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 Nov 2021)

y ella es sudaca?


----------



## Dosto (4 Nov 2021)

Me juego todos mis ahorros lonchafinistas a que son budistas "Españoles".


----------



## Blackmoon (4 Nov 2021)

Dosto dijo:


> Me juego todos mis ahorros lonchafinistas a que son budistas "Españoles".



Noruegos rubios


----------



## Evangelion (4 Nov 2021)

Cuando unos navajeros etnianos apuñalaran y mataron a una "mora" en Barcelona esa misma noche ya rulaban los videos de las cámaras de la discoteca. Y por la mañana las redes ya los habían identificado, la policia tardó un poco en localizarlos ( de hecho uno no lo cogió la policía, apareció "suicidado") .
Raro que no haya ya videos.


----------



## Iron John (4 Nov 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Solo se lo he visto sugerir a ESTOS:



Cuando no empezaron a montar el follón de que es todo culpa del "discurso de odio de Vox contra las mujeres" y la ninistra condenó el tema con la boca pequeña es que ya sabían que eran "sus niños"


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Nov 2021)

Iron John dijo:


> Cuando no empezaron a montar el follón de que es todo culpa del "discurso de odio de Vox contra las mujeres" y la ninistra condenó el tema con la boca pequeña es que ya sabían que eran "sus niños"



sí, han sido síntomas muy sospechosos


----------



## 11kjuan (4 Nov 2021)

Todavía no han sido detenidos ?

Pero si la policía los tiene fichados. 
Joder, huele a moronegrada que apesta


----------



## Salchichonio (4 Nov 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> En Suecia recuerdo la noticia de una mujer a la que los servicios sociales alojaron a unos "refugiados" musulmanes en su mismo edificio y ella fue a darles amablemente la bienvenida. La violaron en grupo y la reventaron de tal nanera que se quedó inválida en silla de ruedas e incontinente fecal de por vida y tuvo que ser ingresada en un psiquiátrico porque se volvió loca. Fue cuando casi toda Europa estaba con los carteles de "Refugees Welcome".



Enlace?


----------



## GonX (4 Nov 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Solo se lo he visto sugerir a ESTOS:



Biiiiingo!!!


----------



## GonX (4 Nov 2021)

Evangelion dijo:


> Cuando unos navajeros etnianos apuñalaran y mataron a una "mora" en Barcelona esa misma noche ya rulaban los videos de las cámaras de la discoteca. Y por la mañana las redes ya los habían identificado, la policia tardó un poco en localizarlos ( de hecho uno no lo cogió la policía, apareció "suicidado") .
> Raro que no haya ya videos.



FUENTE?


----------



## Von Rudel (4 Nov 2021)

Iron John dijo:


> Cuando no empezaron a montar el follón de que es todo culpa del "discurso de odio de Vox contra las mujeres" y la ninistra condenó el tema con la boca pequeña es que ya sabían que eran "sus niños"




Si eso ya lo sabemos. Estan callando hasta que se confirme pero en España estas violaciones solo las hacen los inmigrantes ilegales marroquis y negros. Los Españoles delinquen en crimen organizado con reditos economicos, no se dedican a violar por la calle en grupo.


Es un acto tipico de marroquis.


----------



## GonX (4 Nov 2021)

Lord Osis dijo:


> Es lo que tiene que el contrato social este roto, que los jóvenes ya no entienden lo que es un contrato social. A ver, si alguien hace algo por tí es porque quiere algo a cambio pero la gente no lo pilla. La frase que suelo usar para despertar a mis amigos cuando se encuentran paralizados en un momento así es "la unica persona que te va a querer sin pedir nada a cambio es la madre que te parió y aun así dile a la cara que no la vas a cuidar de vieja".
> Si te dan drogas te van a pedir o dinero, o favores o que pongas el culo, joder es sencillísimo de entender. Se ve que hay mucha gente que esta acostumbrada a que les regalen cosas por su cara bonita y luego no les exijan directamente la compensación hasta que se topan con unos malos tios que se lo cobran a la fuerza. Lo de aceptar y no devolver funciona muy bien cuando tu amigo el pardillo tímido te deja 200 euros y tu le das largas para pagar. Como el tio es pardillo y tímido no te va a atosigar y hasta dejará de pedirte el dinero.
> 
> Pero no puedes aceptar 200 euros de la mafia italiana y confiar no pagar...



Entiendo lo que quieres decir, pero tal como lo expresas suena baastante durillo, parece que estés justificando esta barbaridad o cualquier otra violancion en otras formas, vamos a ver, los contratos existen y si no hay contrato no hay nada, acuerdos hablados pase, pero presuposiciones de contratos de que??? Parece que cualquier tio que haga cualquier cosa para una tia se puede tomar la licencia de abusar sexualmente de ella segun tu propio razonamiento, y estas dando la razon a los fundamentalistas islamicos que consideran que las musulmanas deben ir tapadas hasta los tobillos y acompañadas si salen de casa, o quedarse recluidas dentro del domicilio ocupandose solamente de las tareas del hogar y procreacion de hijos non stop sin nada mas que cuente en sus vidas que no sea obedecer a su marido. Primero, quien regale algo lo regala y ya esta, tanto si quien recibe tiene cara bonita o lo que sea de interes del motivado a regalar, pero eso es su decision y no obliga a la otra parte a permitir o sufrir a ningun tipo de chantage, extorsion o agresion. Y mucho menos hay que tolerar que alguien mas fuerte individualmente o en grupo someta a vejación y actos violentos a una persona mas debil o en inferioridad de condicones, esto es de primero de civilizacion. Esto es algo que los padres deberian dejar muy claro en la enseñanza a sus hijos, además de lo que tu expones también, son las dos caras de la naturaleza humana pero hay que educar en las dos versiones creo yo.


----------



## acitisuJ (4 Nov 2021)

En Cuatro acaban de confirmar que los agresores ya han sido identificados, pero no han dado más datos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## Vanatico (4 Nov 2021)

¿¿¿Las manifestacionesssss cuando son,cojones???
Para esta tarde tendrian que estar ya convocadas!!! Que nos estannn matandoo,hostias!!!!

Alguien con twitter que pregunte a Beatriz Gimeno


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Nov 2021)

SuperMariano dijo:


> Violan a una menor y los fachas más preocupados por la nacionalidad de los agresores para hacer populismo de demagogia. Que puto asco da leerlos a todos.



Cierra al salir , guarro.


----------



## acitisuJ (4 Nov 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Enlace?



Fue hace años, cuando la moda de "Refugees Welcome". Obvianente despues de esos años y habiendo sido en Suecia, no tengo enlaces.


----------



## alex_alex (4 Nov 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Solo se lo he visto sugerir a ESTOS:



Vanos a ver, si la han violado con los que se fue de la discoteca que fue con los que quedo y quedo con moros entonces la tia no debe valer nada, porque lad tias que salen quedan con moros son las que no valen para nada.


----------



## acitisuJ (4 Nov 2021)

Sobre Suecia, una noticia de la BBC en 2018

*Sweden rape: Most convicted attackers foreign-born, says TV*

*About 58% of men convicted in Sweden of rape and attempted rape over the past five years were born abroad, according to data from Swedish national TV.*








Sweden rape: Most convicted attackers foreign-born, says TV


Swedish national TV says 58% of men convicted of rape in the past five years were born abroad.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Fauna iberica (4 Nov 2021)

Lo resumo muy de una forma muy concisa.
España y Europa están muertas.


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 827317



No si detener los van a detener, eso está claro. Si no se dónde leí que entró con ellos en la discoteca y en consecuencia habrá imágenes. No descarto incluso que ya estén detenidos y lo que pasa es que están montando la historia para comunicarlo de la forma "menos traumática posible" a los medios, porque si como parece son moros, se va a liar.

Bueno, o no se va a liar...


----------



## Vanatico (4 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No si detener los van a detener, eso está claro. Si no se dónde leí que entró con ellos en la discoteca y en consecuencia habrá imágenes. No descarto incluso que ya estén detenidos y lo que pasa es que están montando la historia para comunicarlo de la forma "menos traumática posible" a los medios, porque si como parece son moros, se va a liar.
> 
> Bueno, o no se va a liar...



No se lio por el atentado de las Ramblas y se va a liar por una pobre desgraciada...


----------



## acitisuJ (4 Nov 2021)

Vanatico dijo:


> No se lio por el atentado de las Ramblas y se va a liar por una pobre desgraciada...


----------



## CommiePig (4 Nov 2021)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Lo resumo muy de una forma muy concisa.
> España y Europa están muertas.



buen Spoiler

listas para sucumbir


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Nov 2021)

Vanatico dijo:


> No se lio por el atentado de las Ramblas y se va a liar por una pobre desgraciada...



Son magnitudes muy distintas.
Todos tenemos interiorizado que contra el terrorismo es muy difícil luchar, pero tener una clase política que nos llena las ciudades de menas que luego roban, atracan y violan no es lo mismo.


----------



## warmenoblivion (4 Nov 2021)

Necesitamos mas feminismo. Mas peliculas de Hollywood empoderantes. Esa es la solucion.


----------



## JMK (4 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No si detener los van a detener, eso está claro. Si no se dónde leí que entró con ellos en la discoteca y en consecuencia habrá imágenes. No descarto incluso que ya estén detenidos y lo que pasa es que están montando la historia para comunicarlo de la forma "menos traumática posible" a los medios, porque si como parece son moros, se va a liar.
> 
> Bueno, o no se va a liar...



No, no se va a liar.

Mira, te pongo un ejemplo. Hace unas semanas una militante de Vox denunció que le habían agredido por la calle, según dijo ella cuantro hombres magrebíes. No recuerdo haberlo visto en la televisión, aunque puede que me confunda porque no la veo mucho.

Hoy sale una noticia de que la policía vasca no le da veracidad y que se plantea denuncia por haber efectuado una denuncia con simulación de delito. Esto sí lo he visto en la tele.

Del chaval de Madrid que denunció un ataque homófobo, lo del bulo del culo, no he visto tampoco que se haya comentado que lo investigan por simulación de delito, y tiene las diligencias abiertas hace ya tiempo. Igual lo han dicho de pasadita en algún programa, pero yo no lo he visto.

En resumen, para los medios prioritarios (o sea para la tele, que es lo que ve la mayoría de la gente) no es el qué. Es el quién. Dependiendo de ello igual dan la información de pasada, o no la dan, o bien te bombardean con ella 24/7 como pasó con la manada de sevillanos, de los que nos faltó conocer el menú de su primera Comunión. Así que si se confirman las sospechas y estos son unos atacantes "políticamente sensibles" no se va a montar mucho escándalo. Si acaso se comentará de pasada, treinta segundos y a otra cosa.


----------



## plakaplaka (4 Nov 2021)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> atencion que la sexta ya la ha matado:
> Protesta en repulsa del crimen
> 
> y sigue viva...
> calidad periodistica sin ideologia



Crimen=delito.
No es un término restringido a los homicidios, una violación o unas lesiones también son un crimen.


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Nov 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> ¿Además de moros, serán INDEPENDENTISTAS, como la manada de violadores de Reus?



Si son independentistas como el Pato, la mayoria de catañordos son impotentes, cosas de la raza superior...


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Nov 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> En Suecia recuerdo la noticia de una mujer a la que los servicios sociales alojaron a unos "refugiados" musulmanes en su mismo edificio y ella fue a darles amablemente la bienvenida. La violaron en grupo y la reventaron de tal nanera que se quedó inválida en silla de ruedas e incontinente fecal de por vida y tuvo que ser ingresada en un psiquiátrico porque se volvió loca. Fue cuando casi toda Europa estaba con los carteles de "Refugees Welcome".






Importamos y apadrinamos mierda pura !!!.


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Nov 2021)

alex_alex dijo:


> Vanos a ver, si la han violado con los que se fue de la discoteca que fue con los que quedo y quedo con moros entonces la tia no debe valer nada, porque lad tias que salen quedan con moros son las que no valen para nada.



Vaya simplificación más asquerosa. 

Cuando una rusa mate a un español habrá que culparle a él por irse con la rusa ¿no?


----------



## HM11 (4 Nov 2021)

Pruebas de ADN en la chica


----------



## Fauna iberica (4 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No si detener los van a detener, eso está claro. Si no se dónde leí que entró con ellos en la discoteca y en consecuencia habrá imágenes. No descarto incluso que ya estén detenidos y lo que pasa es que están montando la historia para comunicarlo de la forma "menos traumática posible" a los medios, porque si como parece son moros, se va a liar.
> 
> Bueno, o no se va a liar...



No se va a liar nada, la sociedad está muerta ya lo he dicho antes, además nos estamos americanizando cada día más.
Todos los días hay apuñalamientos , delincuencia desatada en las calles, tiroteos y al mismo tiempo reina la paz social.


----------



## Cinismo Fascinante (4 Nov 2021)

SuperMariano dijo:


> Violan a una menor y los fachas más preocupados por la nacionalidad de los agresores para hacer populismo de demagogia. Que puto asco da leerlos a todos.



Si quieres nos ponemos a llorar porque a una follamoros que quería té le hayan dado dos tazas.
Que su derroición sirva de ejemplo para todas las demás chortinas y sus padres, su desgracia puede salvar a muchas otras chicas.
Tiene 16 tacos, no es suficientemente mayorcita como para beber alcohol pero sí para saber que las cosas tienen consecuencias.
Os quejáis de que el estado os trata como a niños pero no sois capaces de razonar como adultos. Madurar es entender y asumir que los actos tienen consecuencias, quien juega con fuego, se quema.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Nov 2021)

hablas tú de madurar? no, si al final te pones de parte de los agresores, manda cojones

eres un payasete



Cinismo Fascinante dijo:


> Si quieres nos ponemos a llorar porque a una follamoros que quería té le hayan dado dos tazas.
> Que su derroición sirva de ejemplo para todas las demás chortinas y sus padres, su desgracia puede salvar a muchas otras chicas.
> Tiene 16 tacos, no es suficientemente mayorcita como para beber alcohol pero sí para saber que las cosas tienen consecuencias.
> Os quejáis de que el estado os trata como a niños pero no sois capaces de razonar como adultos. Madurar es entender y asumir que los actos tienen consecuencias, quien juega con fuego, se quema.


----------



## Cinismo Fascinante (4 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> hablas tú de madurar? no, si al final te pones de parte de los agresores, manda cojones
> 
> eres un payasete



A los agresores y a los que les recibís con mamadas y mantas os despellejaba vivos en la plaza mayor del pueblo.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Nov 2021)

está claro que eres un eunuco, a quién vas a despellejar tú... zoquete



Cinismo Fascinante dijo:


> A los agresores y a los que les recibís con mamadas y mantas os despellejaba vivos en la plaza mayor del pueblo.


----------



## skan (4 Nov 2021)

Con los de Pamplona no tuvieron el mismo cuidado, el primer día ya estaban poniendo sus fotos en todos los medios.


----------



## Dylan Leary (4 Nov 2021)

Uno de estos fijo 








Detenido un MENA en Piniers por la Policía Nacional por presuntos abusos y violencia contra una trabajadora de SAMU


Piniers, donde ocurrieron los hechos, gestionado por el Gobierno de la Ciudad Autónoma a través de la Fundación SAMU, no dispone de seguridad privada, después de que la Ciudad fuera suprimiendo estos servicios tras la petición del propio SAMU




ceutaahora.com


----------



## comprador de afecto (4 Nov 2021)

¿Pero son españoles chusma o niñatos moros?.


----------



## Cinismo Fascinante (4 Nov 2021)

comprador de afecto dijo:


> ¿Pero son españoles chusma o niñatos moros?.







__





¡BOOOM! Testigos revelan pista clave sobre el origen de los violadores de la chica de igualada...


No se podía de saber roto2




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Abrojo (4 Nov 2021)

filtros de Photoshop con brillo al máximo


----------



## Bulldozerbass (4 Nov 2021)

Yo solo espero que se reactive BBAA y salgan a la caza.


----------



## Lord Osis (4 Nov 2021)

GonX dijo:


> Entiendo lo que quieres decir, pero tal como lo expresas suena baastante durillo, parece que estés justificando esta barbaridad o cualquier otra violancion en otras formas, vamos a ver, los contratos existen y si no hay contrato no hay nada, acuerdos hablados pase, pero presuposiciones de contratos de que??? Parece que cualquier tio que haga cualquier cosa para una tia se puede tomar la licencia de abusar sexualmente de ella segun tu propio razonamiento, y estas dando la razon a los fundamentalistas islamicos que consideran que las musulmanas deben ir tapadas hasta los tobillos y acompañadas si salen de casa, o quedarse recluidas dentro del domicilio ocupandose solamente de las tareas del hogar y procreacion de hijos non stop sin nada mas que cuente en sus vidas que no sea obedecer a su marido. Primero, quien regale algo lo regala y ya esta, tanto si quien recibe tiene cara bonita o lo que sea de interes del motivado a regalar, pero eso es su decision y no obliga a la otra parte a permitir o sufrir a ningun tipo de chantage, extorsion o agresion. Y mucho menos hay que tolerar que alguien mas fuerte individualmente o en grupo someta a vejación y actos violentos a una persona mas debil o en inferioridad de condicones, esto es de primero de civilizacion. Esto es algo que los padres deberian dejar muy claro en la enseñanza a sus hijos, además de lo que tu expones también, son las dos caras de la naturaleza humana pero hay que educar en las dos versiones creo yo.



¿Tengo que hacerte un resumen de mi comentario para que al final leas lo que quieres? Te levantaste con ganas de ofenderte por lo que veo.
No he justificado nada, he dicho las cosas como son. Si alguien te hace un regalo lo mas probable es que tenga un interés en algo tuyo, espabila!
Mira que sencillo. No he dicho en ningún momento que si aceptas un regalo de alguien este justificado que te viole, solo digo que no te hagas el sorprendido si luego te pide que le comas la polla.

Te voy a contar una bonita historia de amor.
Hace unos años salia con una chica que decidió hacerse unos piercings en los pezones. Como a mi también me molan esas cosas la apoyé.
Se hizo el piercing en uno de los pechos y el de la tienda le comió la cabeza de que se hiciera también el del clítoris. ¿Que como la convenció? Bueno, básicamente el del clítoris se lo hacía gratis. Eso me lo contó toda ilusionada porque le estaban regalando un piercing. No solo eso, me dijo que hasta le había dicho de ir a tomar un cafe juntos para hablar de tatuajes! Joder que buen tio.

¿Tu te crees que soy imbécil? Lo primero que le solté es que el tio le regalaba el piercing del coño porque básicamente ya le habia visto y tocado las tetas. Que lo del café para hablar de tatuajes no se lo cree ni mi abuela. Y que si tanto le gusta hacer piercings por el amor al arte, que raro que no le regalara el del otro pezón!

Sin embargo mi por aquel entonces novia no lo veía así. Corté con ella esa semana y terminó follandose al tatuador, que con el tiempo la hizo recaer en la bulimia y volvió llorando diciendo que se aprovechó de su inocencia.

¡Y UNA MIERDA!

En la vida te van a pasar cosas malas seas bueno o malo, pero si eres imbécil te pasarán el doble.


----------



## elepwr (4 Nov 2021)

Joder del Prenda sabiamos todo, hasta el coche que tenia su primo o donde desayunaba el padre


----------



## Abrazafarolas (4 Nov 2021)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Yo solo espero que se reactive BBAA y salgan a la caza.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 827420
> Ver archivo adjunto 827421
> Ver archivo adjunto 827424



Es mejor pillar palomitas y disfrutar del espectáculo progre.


----------



## Dosto (4 Nov 2021)

Son cómplices, no lo olvideis, gracias a ellos la mayor parte de la población tiene una percepción distorsionada de la realidad, y una nula percepción del peligro real.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Nov 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Vaya simplificación más asquerosa.
> 
> Cuando una rusa mate a un español habrá que culparle a él por irse con la rusa ¿no?



Si. Exáctamente así pero *entendiendo de qué hay que culpar y qué se puede evitar*.

Si yo me meto en el metro de Warcelona con el móvil en el bolsillo de atrás sin prestarle atención y me lo roban, *la culpa del robo* es de los ladrones. Ahora bien, yo no soy de Barcelona pero tengo ojos y oidos y leo, así que sé que si voy a Barcelona tengo que tener mucho cuidado en todas las zonas turísticas, y en el metro. Así que* la culpa de ser gilipollas es mia*.

*Ser gilipollas no es un delito, pero perder el móvil, o que te peguen, violen, o maten, PUDIENDO SER EVITADO O AL MENOS MINIMIZADO, si que hace bastante daño.*

Hablando de Rusas yo he estado con un par y te puedo contar en primera persona de qué va el tema de las rusas "malas". Cuando una Rusa que apenas conocía de nada me propuso ir a su casa le dije que nanai. Al día siguiente, cuando me propuso venir a la mia le dije "uy en el último momento" que mi casa estaba en "renovaciones" (mentira) y que yo estaba viviendo en un hotel. Follamos y no me volvió a ver el pelo. ¿Por qué? Pues porque yo seré alto y tendré pelazo, pero las mujeres de banderas no vienen a ofrecerme sexo sin apenas conocerme.

La Rusa, de haber ido yo a su casa o ella a la mia, en mitad del polvo habría llamado a Sergei el cual habría montado el pollo por "follarme a su mujer", pero el problema se "solucionaría" pagando yo lo que fuera. Ese cuento lo conoce cualquiera. Al mismo tiempo, en un hotel con cámaras Sergei lo tiene mas difícil.

*¿Sería culpa de la Rusa si me llega a Robar? Indiscutíblemente. ¿Merece ella y Sergei la pena máxima de cárcel por robo? También. ¿Me ahorré yo un robo e incluso una paliza aplicando al mas básico sentido común? Por supuesto, y ahí esta la clave.*

Nadie discute que esta chica sea víctima y esos burros agresores, pero ser víctima no va a recomponerle el himen, y ninguna manifestación contra la violencia va a reconstruirle la cavidad anal. Y las heridas físicas curarán pero las psicológicas...ya veremos.

*Esa chica es victima por partida doble: Victima de esos animales, y víctima de esta sociedad buenista que ni se atreve a inculcar en sus hijos principios básicos de sentido común.* Si yo tengo una hija, desde que tenga uso de razón le explico que eso de que "no hay que generalizar" es una mierda como un piano de cola. Generalizar, o estereotipar, es un mecanismo básico de supervivencia.

No voy a entrar ni en temas de nacionalidad:* Una chica de 16 años no debe ir ni a discotecas ni a botellones, PUNTO.* Y como por decir lo que acabo de decir las españordas se me echarían encima, nunca tendré hijos con una españorda así que me ahorro los gritos. Y mi hija, desde que tenga uso de razón, aprenderá a generalizar y estereotipar en secreto, como lo hago yo con las rusas que se enamoran de mi de repente. Son conocimientos básicos de supervivencia en una sociedad enferma donde agresor y víctima son decididos en función a su género y color de piel y no con respecto al crimen que hayan cometido.

Y si no te gusta lo que escribo no te preocupes. Como ya he dicho, mi machismo siempre estará alejadísimo de la mujer espacoñoloca.


----------



## Ponix (4 Nov 2021)

Ya los tienen???


----------



## Hermericus (4 Nov 2021)

La 'victima' debe estar muy pasada de rosca si se niega a hablar de sus agresores.

Se sabe algo de la victima? Española, panchita, mora.....


----------



## Falcatón (4 Nov 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Otro follamoros al que no le preocupa la relación directa entre % de africanos y aumento de delitos violentos
> 
> A ignorados, hijo de puta. Saborea la lefa africana.



Yo no conozco casos en España de subsaharianos (negros) violando y matando. En sus países claro que sí ya que son el 100% pero en este conglomerado de taifas peninsulares son siempre los putos magrebíes (moros) y en mucha menor cuantía los latinoamericanos (chiquilicuatres).


----------



## brickworld (4 Nov 2021)

Yo lo de la carta no lo entiendo y menos por esta parte


y que las zonas de ocio se restrinjan por edades, que no se consuman drogas y alcohol --tanto fuera como dentro del recinto--, y que si lo hacen, se multen con *3.000 euros como mínimo.

A ver tienes a tu hija destrozada y violada salvajemente y te pones a dar cantidades para multas????
EN vez de pedir la puta cabeza de esos mierdas?*

Sociedad


Sociedad


Regístrate
Sociedad
Política
Barcelona
Economía
Internacional
Deportes
Cultura
Extra
Opinión
Actualidad
Canales
Monográficos
Vídeos
Servicios

EntreTodos
SUSCRÍBETE
y disfruta de las ventajas de ser suscriptor
  
Portada
+Periódico
24/7


Carta al presidente del Gobierno
*La madre de la menor violada en Igualada pide a Sánchez leyes más duras contra "esos salvajes"*

*Reclama que "los violadores, delincuentes y asesinos" estén en una lista negra*






La madre de la menor agredida en el Hospital de Sant Joan de Déu. /FERRAN NADEU
1
Se lee en*minutos*
El Periódico

Por qué confiar en El Periódico
Barcelona 04 de noviembre del 2021. 17:29


80Comentarios
La madre de la menor violada la noche del 31 de octubre al 1 de noviembre al salir de una *discoteca de Igualada (Barcelona)* ha enviado una carta al presidente del Gobierno, *Pedro Sánchez,* en la que pide "que la ley sea dura con esos salvajes" y que se implanten leyes duras para que se protejan niñas, adolescentes y mujeres.

BRUTAL AGRESIÓN*Condena unánime a la violación en Igualada de la menor de edad*
En la carta, a la que ha tenido acceso Europa Press, ha pedido que "frenen estas salvajadas ya" y que las zonas de ocio se restrinjan por edades, que no se consuman drogas y alcohol --tanto fuera como dentro del recinto--, y que si lo hacen, se multen con *3.000 euros como mínimo.*
INVESTIGACIÓN EN MARCHA*La familia de una menor violada en Igualada pide ayuda para atrapar a los agresores*

"Ya verás que con multas de 3.000 euros los adolescentes no vuelven a consumir alcohol ni drogas y no falsifican sus DNI para entrar en las discotecas", ha explicado la madre de la menor.


----------



## el segador (4 Nov 2021)

Vamos a ver la policía los tiene retenidos y los están intentado hacer un blanqueamiento de piel a lo Michael Jackson lo más rápido que pueden, joder es que lo queréis todo ya y no puede ser, todo sigue los protocolos correspondientes. Tranquilos que los están peinando.


----------



## Lord Osis (4 Nov 2021)

brickworld dijo:


> "Ya verás que con multas de 3.000 euros los adolescentes no vuelven a consumir alcohol ni drogas y no falsifican sus DNI para entrar en las discotecas", ha explicado la madre de la menor.



Y con retiradas de custodia mas pago mensual de manutención verías como muchos padres se olvidarian de dejar a la niña en el burguer king para que salga a emborracharse hasta las 6 de la mañana. Y si ya han perdido la custodia pues que les den unos latigazos.


----------



## GonX (4 Nov 2021)

Lord Osis dijo:


> ¿Tengo que hacerte un resumen de mi comentario para que al final leas lo que quieres? Te levantaste con ganas de ofenderte por lo que veo.
> No he justificado nada, he dicho las cosas como son. Si alguien te hace un regalo lo mas probable es que tenga un interés en algo tuyo, espabila!
> Mira que sencillo. No he dicho en ningún momento que si aceptas un regalo de alguien este justificado que te viole, solo digo que no te hagas el sorprendido si luego te pide que le comas la polla.
> 
> ...



La historia que cuentas es muestra de que ambos puntos de vista tienen algo de cierto, pero es notorio que estabas saliendo con una niñata o una pava bastante infantiloide, de todos modos no te valoraba demasiado, ya que si fuera así te hubiera respetado y en cambio se dejó llebar por su atracción hacia el tatuador. El rollo entre ellos funcionó desde el primer instante, el le tiro los tejos sino no le habria propuesto de quedar a tomar algo, y si a ella no le hubiera puesto el tampoco ella habria aceptado, o sea que lo que pasó entre ellos es algo normal aunque tu fueras el perjudicado. Ella simplemente aprendió viviendo como funciona la sociedad. No creo que el tatuador la haya acabado violando de mala manera para cobrarse nada. Si sopechas de todos acabaras alejandote de la gente y no tendras muchas relaciones bonitas, siempre hay riesgos y por eso tienes razón en que hay que educar en todas las facetas del ser humano posibles y reales, para evitar en lo que se pueda lo malo, pero aun así también recibirás por algun lado que no tenias previsto.


----------



## GonX (4 Nov 2021)

brickworld dijo:


> Carta al presidente del Gobierno
> *La madre de la menor violada en Igualada pide a Sánchez leyes más duras contra "esos salvajes"*
> 
> *Reclama que "los violadores, delincuentes y asesinos" estén en una lista negra*



Esto es muy importante, así la gente podria consultar ante las dudas antes de mantener una relación o alquilar un piso, bueno la lista de impagos eventuales de alquiler no me parece correcta aunque creo que las immobiliarias ya lo hacen entre ellos, pero violadores y delincuentes mayores si que es algo necesareo para la seguridad ciudadana.


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *Esa chica es victima por partida doble: Victima de esos animales, y víctima de esta sociedad buenista que ni se atreve a inculcar en sus hijos principios básicos de sentido común.* Si yo tengo una hija, desde que tenga uso de razón le explico que eso de que "no hay que generalizar" es una mierda como un piano de cola. Generalizar, o estereotipar, es un mecanismo básico de supervivencia.



En eso estoy de acuerdo. 

Los que se acercan a ciertos colectivos sin prevención alguna creen estar haciendo lo correcto, que son buenas personas, etc... No son ni más tontos ni más listos, simplemente es lo que han aprendido desde la cuna. Parece que lo más razonable es no generalizar, que no paguen justos por pecadores, o lo de "este parece muy majo y no creo que sea de los malos", etc...
Yo también era buenista hasta que el barrio en el que vivía de pequeña se llenó de étnicos realojados en viviendas sociales.


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Nov 2021)

brickworld dijo:


> *La familia de una menor violada en Igualada pide ayuda para atrapar a los agresores*



Pues si quieren ayuda que empiecen dando EL RETRATO ROBOT o indicando las "características" de los sospechosos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Nov 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> En eso estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Los que se acercan a ciertos colectivos sin prevención alguna creen estar haciendo lo correcto, que son buenas personas, etc... No son ni más tontos ni más listos, simplemente es lo que han aprendido desde la cuna. Parece que lo más razonable es no generalizar, que no paguen justos por pecadores, o lo de "este parece muy majo y no creo que sea de los malos", etc...
> Yo también era buenista hasta que el barrio en el que vivía de pequeña se llenó de étnicos realojados en viviendas sociales.



Pues me sorprende gratamente que al menos una parte de mi mensaje haya entrado. No esta todo perdido.

Generalizar es algo que debes hacer al principio, pero con la mente abierta para que te demuestren lo contrario. A mi me han generalizado mil veces fuera de España por ser español, y en vez de ofenderme simplemente les demuestro que, a pesar de ser español, ni soy un vago ni mi nivel de inglés es "medio".


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Nov 2021)

brickworld dijo:


> y que las zonas de ocio se restrinjan por edades, que no se consuman drogas y alcohol --tanto fuera como dentro del recinto--, y que si lo hacen, se multen con *3.000 euros como mínimo.
> 
> 
> A ver tienes a tu hija destrozada y violada salvajemente y te pones a dar cantidades para multas????
> EN vez de pedir la puta cabeza de esos mierdas?*





Las multas no evitarán una mierda porque se irán de botellón. Lo de las cabezas de esos mierdas ayuda, pero es solo una medida reactiva.

La mejor solución es la prevención, y la prevención empieza con educación en casa.



brickworld dijo:


> *La madre de la menor violada en Igualada pide a Sánchez leyes más duras contra "esos salvajes"*



¿Devolverá una ley mas dura el daño emocional que de por vida va a sufrir esa chica?

NO.

Solución: PREVENCIÓN.


----------



## Lord Osis (4 Nov 2021)

GonX dijo:


> La historia que cuentas es muestra de que ambos puntos de vista tienen algo de cierto, pero es notorio que estabas saliendo con una niñata o una pava bastante infantiloide, de todos modos no te valoraba demasiado, ya que si fuera así te hubiera respetado y en cambio se dejó llebar por su atracción hacia el tatuador. El rollo entre ellos funcionó desde el primer instante, el le tiro los tejos sino no le habria propuesto de quedar a tomar algo, y si a ella no le hubiera puesto el tampoco ella habria aceptado, o sea que lo que pasó entre ellos es algo normal aunque tu fieras el perjudicado. No creo que el tatuador la haya acabado violando de mala manera para cobrarse nada. Si sopechas de todos acabaras alejandote de la gente y no tendras muchas relaciones bonitas, siempre hay riesgos y por eso tienes razón en que hay que educar en todas las facetas del ser humano posibles y reales, para evitar en lo que se pueda lo malo, pero aun así también recibirás por algun lado que no tenias previsto.



A veces me gustaría saber en que mundo vivís las mujeres. Un mundo dónde das oportunidades a gente de la que deberías desconfiar porque no vaya a ser que pierdas una gran experiencia. Será que os creéis que ir a la india a ver cagaplayas vale la pena por la experiencia de poder subir cuatro fotos a Instagram y de tener unas cagaleras de quedarse con el ojete en carne viva. Mira lo bien que le salio a esta lo de no cerrarse a la experiencia de quedar con un par de moritos. ¡Que gran experiencia! ¡Si no fuera por ellos no sabria lo que es experimentar un desgarro vaginal y otro anal! ¿Crees que valió la pena el arriesgarse? 
La protección propia debería estar muy por encima de vivir experiencias.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Nov 2021)

GonX dijo:


> Esto es muy importante, así la gente podria consultar ante las dudas antes de mantener una relación o alquilar un piso, bueno la lista de impagos eventuales de alquiler no me parece correcta aunque creo que las immobiliarias ya lo hacen entre ellos, pero violadores y delincuentes mayores si que es algo necesareo para la seguridad ciudadana.



Te cuento un caso real.

En EEUU la edad de consentimiento es entre los 16 y los 18 años, según el estado. En Florida la edad es 18.

La memoria me patina un poco pero para el caso no importa. Si mal no recuerdo un chico de 18 años tuvo sexo con una chica de 17. Ella se peleó con él y mas tarde denunció a la policia. Al ser ella "menor" y el "mayor" éste entro en la lista negra de depredadores sexuales, y de poco sirvió que ella luego declarara que fue consentido. Allí cuando estas en esa lista si te vas a un barrio nuevo debes informar a todos los vecinos de que eres un depredador sexual, además de joderte la vida si quieres hacer una carrera pública y mil cosas mas.

¿Te parece corrécto que un chaval de 18 años le pase eso por follarse a una chica apenas 12 meses mas jóven?

*Lo que es necesario para la seguridad ciudadana lo aprendí yo en el mismo EEUU, que se basa en que sean los propios ciudadanos los que eviten situaciones de peligro*. Por ejemplo, en EEUU como sabes la gente puede comprar armas pero cada estado tiene sus propias leyes. Hay sitios donde debes hacer OC ("Open Carry"), que quiere decir que si llevas un arma tiene que estar visible. En otros es CC ("Close Carry") que quiere decir que si portas un arma ésta no puede estar visible.

¿Adivina en qué estados hay menos violencia? Pues en los estados OC. ¿Sabes por qué? Pues porque a ver quien es el guapo que intenta violar a una chica que va por la calle armada.

No hablo aqui de promover que los Españoles tengamos que ir armados, pero si que en vez de lamentarnos y pedir mas años de cárcel para los culpables (por mi que saquen garrote vil, por cierto), o pedir que de una puta vez defendamos nuestras fronteras y aceptemos solo a quienes aportan,* lo que debemos y podemos hacer es autodefendernos con la mejor arma que podemos usar, osea, nuestro sentido común*.

*Si yo vivo en Singapur no me importaría dejar a mi hija suelta porque en Singapur a los violadores se les cae el pelo, además de que no es un pais "inmigrant friendly". Si yo viviera en EEUU buscaría un estado OC y enseñaría a mi hija a disparar. Pero como vivo en Europa si tengo una hija lo que le voy a enseñar es que hay que generalizar hasta que se demuestre lo contrario y que nunca se fie de un Noruego hasta que no demuestre durante años y años que no es un Noruego malo. Mucho menos un Sueco.*


----------



## GonX (4 Nov 2021)

Lord Osis dijo:


> A veces me gustaría saber en que mundo vivís las mujeres. Un mundo dónde das oportunidades a gente de la que deberías desconfiar porque no vaya a ser que pierdas una gran experiencia. Será que os creéis que ir a la india a ver cagaplayas vale la pena por la experiencia de poder subir cuatro fotos a Instagram y de tener unas cagaleras de quedarse con el ojete en carne viva. Mira lo bien que le salio a esta lo de no cerrarse a la experiencia de quedar con un par de moritos. ¡Que gran experiencia! ¡Si no fuera por ellos no sabria lo que es experimentar un desgarro vaginal y otro anal! ¿Crees que valió la pena el arriesgarse?
> La protección propia debería estar muy por encima de vivir experiencias.



A ver no lo comparo, ya te he dicho que valoro la educación entendiendo que estamos en un pais civilizado, estos que cruzan el charco no sabemos de donde salen, obviamente es un tema aparte, y la culpa que los padres no esten al loro de este peligro es de los politicos y los medios de comunicación, que tapan los hechos reales que suceden a nuestro alrededor para que la gente no se oponga a sus planes de reemplazo con immigración, les da igual a quien importamos y que le suceda a la población, yo personalmente ya he aprendido mis lecciones, en practica y en teoria, y se discriminar, pero hay mucha gente que no sabe de que van ciertos colectivos que nos rodean. Pero tambien hay que vivir, y no te puedes cerrar absolutamente a todo, aunque no quieras siempre estaras expuesto a algo que te puede sorprender en negativo o en positivo. Lo mejor es aprender a vivir con lo que te hayan enseñado o descubras por ti mismo, y luego pasar el conocimiento a tus hijos.. y ellos seguiran tambien haciendolo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Nov 2021)

GonX dijo:


> A ver no lo comparo, ya te he dicho que valoro la educación entendiendo que estamos en un pais civilizado, estos que cruzan el charco no sabemos de donde salen, obviamente es un tema aparte, y la culpa que los padres no esten al loro de este peligro es de los politicos y los medios de comunicación, que tapan los hechos reales que suceden a nuestro alrededor para que la gente no se oponga a sus planes de reemplazo con immigración, les da igual a quien importamos y que le suceda a la población, yo personalmente ya he aprendido mis lecciones, en practica y en teoria, y se discriminar, pero hay mucha gente que no sabe de que van ciertos colectivos que nos rodean. Pero *tambien hay que vivir, y no te puedes cerrar absolutamente a todo, aunque no quieras siempre estaras expuesto a algo que te puede sorprender en negativo o en positivo*. Lo mejor es aprender a vivir con lo que te hayan enseñado o descubras por ti mismo, y luego pasar el conocimiento a tus hijos.. y ellos seguiran tambien haciendolo.



Vale, vamos a reirnos un rato.

He renovado pasaporte 3 veces. He VIVIDO AÑOS en Europa, Asía, y Sudamérica. Ahora mismo te escribo desde Alemania y Africa también la he pisado. Desde luego he estado en Marruecos por motivos laborales, y en Estambúl varias veces como turista. No hace falta decirte que tengo amigos y he follado con tias de todos los colores.

Así que explícame, que soy todo oidos, lo que un Marroquí, Turco, o Sudamericano, me ha podido enseñar. 

Y no te hablo de los ricos o los de clase media que viven de puta madre en sus paises y solo vienen a Europa de vacaciones, sino los que vienen a Europa sin papeles a quedarse y exigiendo paguitas desde el primer día. Explícame tú lo que yo voy a aprender juntándome con esos "niños".

Y cuando termines corre y le explicas a esta chica que lo que le ha pasado le va a enseñar a vivir y podrá pasar ese conocimiento a sus hijos...si es que no le han destrozado el útero y no puede tenerlos, o si es que le queda un ápice de confianza para estar con cualquier tio jamás por el resto de su vida.

Voy a poner las palomitas en el microondas mientras espero tu masterclass.


----------



## Vengerberg (4 Nov 2021)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> estas violaciones brVtales se van a repetir, solo hay que ver lo que pasa en suecia
> es algo numerico, a determinado numero de gente de determinados sitios, pasan determinadas cosas, es matematico y predecible por completo
> 
> les va a costar tapar estas noticias de la cantidad de veces que se van a repetir



Y añade todas las violaciones así que nunca han salido ni saldrán en los medios. Y quien dice violaciones dice okupas, asesinatos, atracos, palizas, etc.

Ojalá todos los izquierdosos fueran muchas mañanas a ver juicios penales: cuando día tras día presenciaran en vivo y en directo que de 5 delitos violentos en 3 o 4 los imputados son morenitos, a ver si luego seguían con la tabarra del "racismo".


----------



## birdland (4 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Te cuento un caso real.
> 
> En EEUU la edad de consentimiento es entre los 16 y los 18 años, según el estado. En Florida la edad es 18.
> 
> ...




solo puedo darle gracias una vez 
así que resubo el texto


----------



## GonX (4 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Vale, vamos a reirnos un rato.
> 
> He renovado pasaporte 3 veces. He VIVIDO AÑOS en Europa, Asía, y Sudamérica. Ahora mismo te escribo desde Alemania y Africa también la he pisado. Desde luego he estado en Marruecos por motivos laborales, y en Estambúl varias veces como turista. No hace falta decirte que tengo amigos y he follado con tias de todos los colores.
> 
> ...



Estas contestando marcando el parrafo equivocado, leete el mensage desde el principio y te daras x contestado:

" A ver no lo comparo, ya te he dicho que valoro la educación entendiendo que estamos en un pais civilizado, estos que cruzan el charco no sabemos de donde salen, obviamente es un tema aparte, y la culpa que los padres no esten al loro de este peligro es de los politicos y los medios de comunicación, que tapan los hechos reales que suceden a nuestro alrededor para que la gente no se oponga a sus planes de reemplazo con immigración, les da igual a quien importamos y que le suceda a la población, yo personalmente ya he aprendido mis lecciones, en practica y en teoria, y se discriminar, pero hay mucha gente que no sabe de que van ciertos colectivos que nos rodean. "


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (4 Nov 2021)

Ha sido ver a @FeministoDeIzquierdas postear y entrar directo a leer el debate.

A todo esto: no se supone que tenian identificado a los violadores? No están tardando en cogerlos? Lo pregunto porque no veo hilo al respecto.

pd: no sabias que vivieras ahora en Alemania. Como anda el tema de covid por alli (y siento el offtopic)?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Nov 2021)

GonX dijo:


> Estas contestando marcando el parrafo equivocado, leete el mensage desde el principio y te daras x contestado.
> 
> " A ver no lo comparo, ya te he dicho que valoro la educación entendiendo que estamos en un pais civilizado, estos que cruzan el charco no sabemos de donde salen, obviamente es un tema aparte, y la culpa que los padres no esten al loro de este peligro es de los politicos y los medios de comunicación, que tapan los hechos reales que suceden a nuestro alrededor para que la gente no se oponga a sus planes de reemplazo con immigración, les da igual a quien importamos y que le suceda a la población, yo personalmente ya he aprendido mis lecciones, en practica y en teoria, y se discriminar, pero hay mucha gente que no sabe de que van ciertos colectivos que nos rodean. "



He leido todo tu texto, gracias. Pero lo primero se opone a lo segundo.

A mi me gustaría ser jugador de la NBA. Mido mas de 190 así que por altura podría ser, y de hecho he jugado en el equipo de mi escuela, pero por mucho que quiera tengo 44 tacos y no va a poder ser.

"Tambien hay que vivir" has dicho, y yo te respondo: NO. Lo siento pero NO.

Si eres mujer por mucho que quieras descubrir el "encanto" de Africa no debes hacerlo sola. Y si lo haces, te expones a que te hagan algo ilegal. Por mucho que quieras ir de multicultural en España no debes irte con Noruegos ni con Suecos porque, alguno bueno habrá, pero en su mayoria son muy peligrosos.

Y ese discurso del "también hay que vivir" es precisamente lo que desfigura la realidad. "También hay que vivir" podrías haberlo juntado con "no hay que generalizar" y ya tienes un par de motivos que han precipitado lo que ahora tenemos que lamentar.

Hay momentos en los que hay que actuar de forma contundente y fria y alejarse de buenismos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Nov 2021)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> Ha sido ver a @FeministoDeIzquierdas postear y entrar directo a leer el debate.
> 
> A todo esto: no se supone que tenian identificado a los violadores? No están tardando en cogerlos? Lo pregunto porque no veo hilo al respecto.
> 
> pd: no sabias que vivieras ahora en Alemania. Como anda el tema de covid por alli (y siento el offtopic)?



Offtopic: Tengo familia y curro allí, así que antes de la pandemia iba a caballo entre Alemania y España. El fin de semana que anunciaron que nos iban a confinar me largué con una maleta de mano. Literalmente me pillé el primer vuelo que pude. Y desde entonces estoy aqui en la sede Alemana de mi empresa. Estuve a un par de dias del primer "dia de los balcones" en España, y no he pasado ni un solo dia con mascarilla por la calle.

Ahora bajo a España cada par de meses o así, y lo seguiré haciendo hasta que cambien las cosas.

En Alemania se esta bien, comparativamente hablando. Hay mucha gente que se opone a la vacuna y son mas vocales que los españoles, al menos al pie de calle, pero por la tele es todo lo contrario.


----------



## GonX (4 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Te cuento un caso real.
> 
> En EEUU la edad de consentimiento es entre los 16 y los 18 años, según el estado. En Florida la edad es 18.
> 
> ...



Los casos de violaciones y agresiones graves, y totalmente verificadas, deberian ser expuestos para que el publico los consulte. Claro que tu juzgas desde la perspectiva masculina, por el miedo a las denuncias falsas, pero podria haber una escala de tipologias segun la gravedad y verificación segura, estos son los casos que tendrian que ser accesibles. Lo mismo con las denuncias falsas de las tias, tambien deberian estar listadas para que los hombres pudieran acceder a consultarlas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Nov 2021)

GonX dijo:


> Los casos de violaciones y agresiones graves, y totalmente verificadas, deberian ser expuestos para que el publico los consulte. Claro que tu juzgas desde la perspectiva masculina, por el miedo a las denuncias falsas, pero podria haber una escala de tipologias segun la gravedad y verificación segura, estos son los casos que tendrian que ser accesibles. Lo mismo con las denuncias falsas de las tias, tambien deberian estar listadas para que los hombres pudieran acceder a consultarlas.



Yo juzgo desde el principio de inocente hasta que se demuestre lo contrario.

¿Cómo definirías esa escala que propones? ¿Cómo sería tu definición de violación grave? ¿Dependería del tamaño del pene? ¿Qué seria mas grave, una violación a una vírgen marchosa, o a una polifollada que acaba de encontrarse con Dios?

Soy todo oidos y ya tengo las palomitas listas.


----------



## GonX (4 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> He leido todo tu texto, gracias. Pero lo primero se opone a lo segundo.
> 
> A mi me gustaría ser jugador de la NBA. Mido mas de 190 así que por altura podría ser, y de hecho he jugado en el equipo de mi escuela, pero por mucho que quiera tengo 44 tacos y no va a poder ser.
> 
> ...



Sigues discutiendo la ultima parte del mensage sin haber entendido la primera. He dicho que hay que discriminar a la gente segun la cultura que tienen y de donde provengan. Cuando viajas primero te informas de que es lo que hay para ver donde te metes, y lo mismo debemos hacer con lo que nos meten aqui, informarnos de que culturas son que religion tienen etc. Si son paises incivilizados, entonces el debate se acaba aqui. La segunda parte del mensage hace referencia a lo que el forero Lord Osis contaba de su experiencia con su exnovia, una occidental supongo, no tiene nada que ver con lo que comentas insistiendo en lo de los mahometanos y tercermundistas.


----------



## GonX (4 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo juzgo desde el principio de inocente hasta que se demuestre lo contrario.
> 
> ¿Cómo definirías esa escala que propones? ¿Cómo sería tu definición de violación grave? ¿Dependería del tamaño del pene? ¿Qué seria mas grave, una violación a una vírgen marchosa, o a una polifollada que acaba de encontrarse con Dios?
> 
> Soy todo oidos y ya tengo las palomitas listas.



Ya lo he dicho, vas un poco acelerado y no tienes buena comprension lectora, he hablado de violaciones y agresiones graves totalmente corroboradas, con pruebas. Y tambien he dicho que seria igualmente interesante hacer bases de datos para consultas de denunciantes falsas.


----------



## Fauna iberica (4 Nov 2021)

No entendéis nada, pero nada de lo que está pasando.
Si permiten está inmigración descontrolada y masiva es porque a los poderosos les interesa y no hay mas, pensar un momento, creéis que si esto fuera contrario a sus intereses y les perjudicará aunque fuera una Miaja lo iban a permitir ni por un momento?.
Hace tiempo ya hubieran acabado con esta lacra.
Y otro inciso, conocéis algún ejemplo de cuando existía el bloque del este, de algún país socialista que permitiera esta mierda?.
Pues lo dicho, esto está ligado al capitalismo neoliberal y salvaje que le conviene y muy mucho a sus intereses la inmigración descontrolada y no solo por motivos económicos y laborales, que también, si no por utilizarla como una forma de control social , una herramienta más de la guerra de clases a la que nos están sometiendo, utilizan al lumpen venido de fuera como fuerza de choque contra la población.
Y mientras a los poderes oligárquicos les convenga vamos a tener inmigración hasta hartarnos y más.
Y ni vox ni nadie lo va a solucionar, tenerlo muy claro.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (4 Nov 2021)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> No entendéis nada, pero nada de lo que está pasando.
> Si permiten está inmigración descontrolada y masiva es porque a los poderosos les interesa y no hay mas, pensar un momento, creéis que si esto fuera contrario a sus intereses y les perjudicará aunque fuera una Miaja lo iban a permitir ni por un momento?.
> Hace tiempo ya hubieran acabado con esta lacra.
> Y otro inciso, conocéis algún ejemplo de cuando existía el bloque del este, de algún país socialista que permitiera esta mierda?.
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices. Con eso sólo están generando una olla a presión. Están generando una futura persecución de migrantes hijosdeputa, como la de los camisas pardas con los judíos.
Y algo me dice que Vox es la valvula de escape propuesta por las mismas élites que han propiciado este caos.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (4 Nov 2021)

Vengo del hilo ¡BOOOM! Testigos revelan pista clave sobre el origen de los violadores de la chica de igualada...

*Los testigos aseguran que hablaban arabe*.


----------



## Fauna iberica (4 Nov 2021)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices. Con eso sólo están generando una olla a presión. Están generando una futura persecución de migrantes hijosdeputa, como la de los camisas pardas con los judíos.
> Y algo me dice que Vox es la valvula de escape propuesta por las mismas élites que han propiciado este caos.



Ya te digo yo que no va a suceder nada de eso, ni en este tema ni en muchos otros, la sociedad europea está muerta del todo, lo han conseguido con creces, crear una sociedad de Zombies sumisos que lo acatan todo, no se cuestionan nada, y piensan y hacen lo que les dicen los mass- mierda y demás chusma sacerdotal, ya sea políticos, creadores de opinión o cualquier otra basura .
El futuro lo veo más negro que el sobaco Satanás.


----------



## Decimus (4 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo juzgo desde el principio de inocente hasta que se demuestre lo contrario.
> 
> ¿Cómo definirías esa escala que propones? ¿Cómo sería tu definición de violación grave? ¿Dependería del tamaño del pene? ¿Qué seria mas grave, una violación a una vírgen marchosa, o a una polifollada que acaba de encontrarse con Dios?
> 
> Soy todo oidos y ya tengo las palomitas listas.



No hace falta que esté todo tan detallado. Está el sentido común del juez.


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> He leido todo tu texto, gracias. Pero lo primero se opone a lo segundo.
> 
> A mi me gustaría ser jugador de la NBA. Mido mas de 190 así que por altura podría ser, y de hecho he jugado en el equipo de mi escuela, pero por mucho que quiera tengo 44 tacos y no va a poder ser.
> 
> ...



Qué pasa con los suecos y noruegos? Qué tienen de peligrosos..?


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (5 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Qué pasa con los suecos y noruegos? Qué tienen de peligrosos..?



Yo tampoco lo entiendo, sobretodo cuando los comparamos con los budistas!


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Nov 2021)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo entiendo, sobretodo cuando los comparamos con los budistas!



igual es una ironía que no pillo...


----------



## Lammero (5 Nov 2021)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Cuando están implicados españoles autóctonos como los de la manada o la arandina, nos enteramos al dia siguiente hasta de sus fotos de nenes cuando comenzaron a andar y toda sus vidas en capítulos, pero éste silencio es muy sospechoso.
> ....




El prenda me resulta más familiar que algunos de mis primos, qué majete. Parece un recuerdo implantado como los de Total Recall, ha chupado más parrilla televisiva que un magnicida.


----------



## kukaña (5 Nov 2021)

Lord Osis dijo:


> Y con retiradas de custodia mas pago mensual de manutención verías como muchos padres se olvidarian de dejar a la niña en el burguer king para que salga a emborracharse hasta las 6 de la mañana. Y si ya han perdido la custodia pues que les den unos latigazos.



Y cuando le retiras la custodia a esos padres imprudentes, qué haces con la niña de 16? La custodia la administración? Cómo? Llevandola al centro de menores?
Desde el respeto parece un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## skan (5 Nov 2021)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Es que a la chica cómo se le ocurre irse con ellos? Solo los conocía de una vez? Demasiado confiada y fijo que la drogaron le pondría algo en la bebida. Es que nunca hay que regresar con desconocidos y más en sitios solitarios.



Anda que no hay miles de chicas que se van con desconocidos que conocen en discotecas, verbenas... así liga mucha gente, o simplemente así conocen a nueva gente.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (5 Nov 2021)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> No entendéis nada, pero nada de lo que está pasando.
> Si permiten está inmigración descontrolada y masiva es porque a los poderosos les interesa y no hay mas, pensar un momento, creéis que si esto fuera contrario a sus intereses y les perjudicará aunque fuera una Miaja lo iban a permitir ni por un momento?.
> Hace tiempo ya hubieran acabado con esta lacra.
> Y otro inciso, conocéis algún ejemplo de cuando existía el bloque del este, de algún país socialista que permitiera esta mierda?.
> ...



Ya que el Estado no cumple la función de protección de la ciudadanía a través de sus poderes:

Ni legisla protegiendo a los españoles, 
Ni sus fuerzas de orden publico son capaces de impedir las agresiones, 
Ni los jueces pueden aplicar penas ejemplares dado que los legisladores no las codifican. 
Ni tampoco la ciudadanía es capaz de elegir representantes cuyo programa electoral contemple la pena de muerte para este tipo de delitos que jamás será implantada en España pues jamás habrá una mayoría legisladora que la apruebe.

No queda más remedio a la ciudadanía que elevarse sobre las instituciones e impartir Justicia de manera autónoma en virtud de la legítima defensa de los españoles menores de edad. 

La nación española está en un estado de guerra contra elementos extranjeros y nacionales que torturan y asesinan a la población civil, precisamente los más débiles, los niños. 

Si España no es capaz de organizarse en comandos de autodefensa que siembren el terror entre los elementos extranjeros implantados en su territorio nacional, ejecutándo públicamente a los perpetradores como medida ejemplar y disuasoria, entonces España ha decidido sacrificar a sus hijos en virtud de un sistema llamado democrático.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (5 Nov 2021)

se sabe si estan entre rejas esas "personas-españolas" que estaban taaaaaaan identificadas?

O nos estan tomando por lo que en realidad somos y a la niñata esa no hay quien la ampare.


----------



## Lord Osis (5 Nov 2021)

kukaña dijo:


> Y cuando le retiras la custodia a esos padres imprudentes, qué haces con la niña de 16? La custodia la administración? Cómo? Llevandola al centro de menores?
> Desde el respeto parece un plan sin fisuras.



La llevas a un centro de menores en las Baleares para que el estado la prostituya para contribuir a la hucha de las pensiones. Perdón por no dejarlo claro en mi comentario.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (5 Nov 2021)

Acaban de pasar por quirófano a manos del profesional que hizo la cirujía estética a Antonio Anglés y están en el post operatorio tramando su nuevo delito


----------



## acitisuJ (5 Nov 2021)

*La sala de Igualada reabrió la noche de la agresión y no tenía cámaras de vigilancia.*

Esa necesidad imperiosa de inmortalizar cada instante y compartirlo en las redes sociales, más incluso que vivir el momento, juega esta vez a favor de los Mossos d’Esquadra que investigan la salvaje violación que la madrugada del pasado lunes sufrió una menor de 16 años en las inmediaciones de una discoteca de Igualada. La sala de fiestas reabría precisamente esa noche para celebrar Halloween tras años cerrada al público. *Las cámaras de seguridad no funcionaban*, según han confirmado a_ La Vanguardia _fuentes al corriente de la investigación.

Un contratiempo para los mossos de la Unidad Central de Agresiones Sexuales (UCAS) que no pueden contar con esa secuencia en la que la víctima abandonó la sala Èpic para dirigirse a la estación de los Ferrocarrils de la Generalitat, donde debía tomar el tren de la seis para ir a casa de su madre.

*Los Mossos analizan las imágenes grabadas por los jóvenes que esa noche asistieron a la fiesta de Halloween*

Esa ausencia de dispositivos de seguridad en la discoteca se está solventando con todo el material ingente que esa madrugada grabaron los jóvenes asistentes con sus teléfonos móviles. Escenas que guardaron, otras que compartieron en las redes, y que están sirviendo a los investigadores para determinar quién había esa noche cerca de la víctima y con quién se relacionó.








La sala de Igualada reabrió la noche de la agresión y no tenía cámaras de vigilancia


La ausencia de dispositivos de seguridad en la discoteca se está solventando con todo el material que esa madrugada grabaron los asistentes con sus teléfonos móviles.




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## carlosjpc (5 Nov 2021)

resumen, no tienen na. La noticia es para ver si alguien hacia algun movimiento.


----------



## Lasjoa (5 Nov 2021)

SuperMariano dijo:


> Violan a una menor y los fachas más preocupados por la nacionalidad de los agresores para hacer populismo de demagogia. Que puto asco da leerlos a todos.



Yo no soy facha, pido el mismo trato q se les hizo a los de Pamplona . Castigo y saber todo sobre ellos su cara, su familia todo. Lo mismo .


----------



## acitisuJ (5 Nov 2021)

kukaña dijo:


> Y cuando le retiras la custodia a esos padres imprudentes, qué haces con la niña de 16? La custodia la administración? Cómo? Llevandola al centro de menores?
> Desde el respeto parece un plan sin fisuras.



Que la lleven a Baleares, donde será prostituida por los que la deberían proteger


----------



## Salchichonio (5 Nov 2021)

carlosjpc dijo:


> resumen, no tienen na. La noticia es para ver si alguien hacia algun movimiento.



Resumen: tienen perfectamente identificación a los violadores. Tienen conversaciones de WhatsApp, perfiles de redes sociales, y todo tipo de material audiovisual de tinder/Facebook/Instagram/ loquesea

Sencillamente no van a publicar ninguna imagen y esto se olvidará.

Por mí parte, quien juega con perros peligrosos, corre el riesgo de que le muerdan. Pena ninguna.


----------



## César Borgia (5 Nov 2021)

Deben estar borrando todo rastro en rrss de los "sospechosos" para que cuando salga la identidad no se sepa el origen, quien los trajo cebó y mantuvo a estos miserables.....................y por supuesto cuando la noticia ya no sea noticia saldrá dicha identidad.


----------



## la_trotona (5 Nov 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> ...*Por parte de los políticos, hay una extrema prudencia a la hora de hacer pronunciamientos sobre los hechos*, esperando a que llegue la detención de los supuestos autores de los hechos. En este sentido, fuentes próximas al caso indican que los Mossos d'Esquadra están *cerrando el círculo para detener los agresores...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya... que prudentes somos cuando queremos.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Nov 2021)

en este foro habéis una gente cada vez más sinvergüenza y mezquina

lo bueno de este tipo de hilos es que permite ir rellenando la lista de ignorados, con personajes que en el fondo acaban poniéndose contra las víctimas de semejantes crímenes



Salchichonio dijo:


> Resumen: tienen perfectamente identificación a los violadores. Tienen conversaciones de WhatsApp, perfiles de redes sociales, y todo tipo de material audiovisual de tinder/Facebook/Instagram/ loquesea
> 
> Sencillamente no van a publicar ninguna imagen y esto se olvidará.
> 
> Por mí parte, quien juega con perros peligrosos, corre el riesgo de que le muerdan. Pena ninguna.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Nov 2021)

pero qué "eventos" nos traen la dichosa fiesta usana Jalogüin de los cojones...


----------



## radovan (5 Nov 2021)

Me juego la nómina a que han sido moros


----------



## alrse (5 Nov 2021)

Otro caso aislado mas. Individuo, de 45 años y natural de Argelia, como presunto autor de un delito de agresión sexual. 








Prisión provisional para el detenido por la brutal violación a una mujer en Lleida


Un hombre de 45 años fue detenido la madrugada de ayer en la ciudad de Lleida como presunto autor de una brutal violación a una mujer




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## A.Daimiel (5 Nov 2021)

que pena que en lugar de en breve no se les hubiera detenido repentinamente.


----------



## alrse (5 Nov 2021)

Detenidos seis menores magrebíes por encerrar y amenazar a dos cuidadoras de un centro de acogida en Fuerteventura








Detenidos seis menores magrebíes por encerrar y amenazar a dos cuidadoras de un centro de acogida en Fuerteventura


PUERTO DEL ROSARIO (FUERTEVENTURA), 4 (EUROPA PRESS) La Policía Nacional ha detenido a seis menores...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Lord Osis (5 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> pero qué "eventos" nos traen la dichosa fiesta usana Jalogüin de los cojones...



La culpa es de jalogüin, de los americanos, de Russoe, del hada madrina y por último, de tu puta madre.

De todos menos de esta gentuza y los que los importan.


----------



## loveisintheair (5 Nov 2021)

brickworld dijo:


> Yo lo de la carta no lo entiendo y menos por esta parte
> 
> 
> y que las zonas de ocio se restrinjan por edades, que no se consuman drogas y alcohol --tanto fuera como dentro del recinto--, y que si lo hacen, se multen con *3.000 euros como mínimo.
> ...



A mí lo de la carta de esta mujer me ha dejado un poco a cuadros. Ella es la primera responsable -que no culpable, culpables son los salvajes que violaron a su hija y, si estos eran "nuestros niños", los políticos y oenegés que fomentan que vengan a nuestro país- de que su hija anduviera a las 6 de la mañana por un sitio peligroso.

Vivimos en una sociedad en la que nadie se responsabiliza de nada.
Recuerdo que hace años una de las hijas de mi hermana -una progre de manual- tenía piojos continuamente, y el médico le dijo que le hiciera coletas a la niña. Y la niña -7 años tenía- no se dejaba hacer coletas, porque tenía mucho carácter y, para no enfrentarse con ella, siempre le dejaban hacer lo que le daba la gana. Mi hermana, en vez de imponer su autoridad (vas con coletas porque lo mando yo y como salgas sin ellas del cole, te castigo)- pidió en el grupo de madres que tenían en WhatsApp que todas las niñas fueran con coletas, para que su niña aceptara llevar el pelo recogido. Pero nadie le hizo caso y mi hermana se quejaba de ello. Es decir, que la culpa de que mi sobrina tuviera piojos, era de los demás.

Pues aquí igual: esta mujer ha dejado que una chiquilla de 16 años estuviera 10 horas de marcha -la fiesta empezó a las ocho de la tarde- y volviera sola a las 6 de la madrugada por un polígono industrial. Ni se le ocurrirá pensar que a lo mejor si ella hubiera sido una madre con dos dedos de frente, su hija no estaría ingresada en un hospital.


----------



## Doctor Johnson (5 Nov 2021)

Lasjoa dijo:


> Yo no soy facha, pido el mismo trato q se les hizo a los de Pamplona . Castigo y saber todo sobre ellos su cara, su familia todo. Lo mismo .



Una chica de 18 años, a la que encuentran llorando en un sitio lleno de gente porque "le han robado el móvil" y que no tiene un solo rasguño en el cuerpo.

Y una chica de 16 años, a la que encuentran inconsciente, medio muerta en un descampado y con lesiones brutales.

Exactamente lo mismo, ¿verdad?

Yo sí soy facha (no en realidad, pero sí en el sentido que usan los medios de desinformación, los progres y los moderaditos). Y no quiero ningún tipo de "linchamiento mediático" para los responsables de este crimen.

Quiero para ellos justicia, rápida y expeditiva, en forma de una soga.


----------



## alrse (5 Nov 2021)

Carta de la madre de la joven violada en Igualada a Sánchez:








Carta de la madre de la joven violada en Igualada a Sánchez:


Carta de la madre de la joven de 16 años violada en Igualada tras una fiesta a Pedro Sánchez: "Frenen estas salvajadas ya"




okdiario.com


----------



## acitisuJ (5 Nov 2021)

Un *argelino detenido por una brutal violación* a una mujer en *Lérida*, la mujer está malherida, según Telecinco.


----------



## JMK (5 Nov 2021)

Vamos a seguir con obviedades.

Estamos en manos de políticas auspiciadas por un grupo de gente que, a la vez, te dice que en España somos unos machistas por imposición cultural, y por otro lado te aseguran que traer a miles de hombres criados en una cultura donde la mujer es un simple objeto, al que se puede violar y vejar sobre todo si no es de tu etnia, no tiene nada que ver con el incremento de ataques, abusos y agresiones sexuales.

Es lo que hay.

Y además ese mismo grupo de gente controla los medios de comunicación, con ingentes cantidades de dinero.

Por tanto, y como bien dice el conforero @FeministoDeIzquierdas , lo único que se puede hacer es intentar inculcar a los tuyos sentido común y desconfianza. Y rezar para que, aún así, no te toque.
Porque nadie está libre de ser el próximo atracado y golpeado o padre de la próxima agredida.
La cosa está muy chunga y se va a poner cada vez peor.


----------



## Equilibrado paralelos (5 Nov 2021)

Ya están tardando de ser cierto. Si los violadores saben que están identificados y que van a estar tiempo sin follar pueden volver a violar


----------



## acitisuJ (5 Nov 2021)

Equilibrado paralelos dijo:


> Ya están tardando de ser cierto. Si los violadores saben que están identificados y que van a estar tiempo sin follar pueden volver a violar



O escaparse a su país del sur de España...


----------



## acitisuJ (5 Nov 2021)

*La Policía mata a tiros a un hombre que intentaba robar con un machete a las puertas de un ambulatorio de Villaverde

El asaltante, de origen africano*...








La Policía abate a tiros a un hombre que intentaba robar con un machete a las puertas de un ambulatorio Villaverde


La Policía Nacional ha abatido a un hombre que ha amenazado con un cuchillo de cocina de grandes dimensiones a varios viandantes a las puertas del centro de salud de la localidad madrileña de San Cristóbal de los Ángeles. El asaltante se ha abalanzado con este arma sobre uno de los policías, por...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ volverán a poner las fotos de los de la manada de Pamplona para documentar la noticia ?



en el programa de la Griso acaban de decir que las cámaras de la discoteca " estaban desconectadas " .

QUÉ CASUALIDAD ! sin embargo a los de la manada los detuvieron a las pocas horas , y eso sí que era una aguja en un pajar : cientos de miles de personas vestidos de la misma manera ! 

Está claro que nos gobiernan enemigos. 









Cinco detenidos en Pamplona por agresión sexual


Cuatro de ellos fueron localizados cuando asistían al encierro de los Sanfermines en la plaza de toros




elpais.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Nov 2021)

JMK dijo:


> Vamos a seguir con obviedades.
> 
> Estamos en manos de políticas auspiciadas por un grupo de gente que, a la vez, te dice que en España somos unos machistas por imposición cultural, y por otro lado te aseguran que traer a miles de hombres criados en una cultura donde la mujer es un simple objeto, al que se puede violar y vejar sobre todo si no es de tu etnia, no tiene nada que ver con el incremento de ataques, abusos y agresiones sexuales.
> 
> ...



¿ alguien ha visto colas de moros y negros vacunándose en España? pues haberlos hailos , millones ! 

está claro que lo que está pasando es un ataque a la población de Europa occidental .
El feminismo y todas sus consecuencias equivalen a un ataque masivo de misiles nucleares.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Nov 2021)

GonX dijo:


> Sigues discutiendo la ultima parte del mensage sin haber entendido la primera. He dicho que hay que discriminar a la gente segun la cultura que tienen y de donde provengan. Cuando viajas primero te informas de que es lo que hay para ver donde te metes, y lo mismo debemos hacer con lo que nos meten aqui, informarnos de que culturas son que religion tienen etc. Si son paises incivilizados, entonces el debate se acaba aqui. La segunda parte del mensage hace referencia a lo que el forero Lord Osis contaba de su experiencia con su exnovia, una occidental supongo, no tiene nada que ver con lo que comentas insistiendo en lo de los mahometanos y tercermundistas.



Mi mensaje responde a la segunda parte de tu comentario, la que menciona que "hay que vivir". Y repito/resumo: NO. No hay que "vivir" si "vivir" es tratar de demostrar que la gente de Noruega estan supercivilizados y no te va a pasar nada.

Espero que te haya quedado claro esta vez.

PS: Digo "Noruega" para poder postear. Cualquier con dos neuronas sabe perféctamente de qué estoy hablando.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Nov 2021)

GonX dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho, vas un poco acelerado y no tienes buena comprension lectora, he hablado de violaciones y agresiones graves totalmente corroboradas, con pruebas. Y tambien he dicho que seria igualmente interesante hacer bases de datos para consultas de denunciantes falsas.



Quien vas acelerada creo que eres tú, pues (ya van tres veces) me refiero a la segunda parte de tu comentario.

No creo necesario discutir algo con lo que estoy deacuerdo, pero es ese buenrollismo el que nos mata.

Por cierto, desacelera y responde a la pregunta que te hice. Te la vuelvo a hacer:

*¿Cómo definirías esa escala que propones? ¿Cómo sería tu definición de violación grave? ¿Dependería del tamaño del pene? ¿Qué seria mas grave, una violación a una vírgen marchosa, o a una polifollada que acaba de encontrarse con Dios?*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Nov 2021)

Decimus dijo:


> No hace falta que esté todo tan detallado. Está el sentido común del juez.



La función del juez es la de aplicar el derecho, no crearlo, por no ser su tarea legislativa sino jurisdiccional, y sólo puede hacer lo que la ley le permite o concede.

Por eso es importante que las cosas esten detalladas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Qué pasa con los suecos y noruegos? Qué tienen de peligrosos..?





Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo entiendo, sobretodo cuando los comparamos con los budistas!





HARLEY66 dijo:


> igual es una ironía que no pillo...



Es una ironia, gente. Creí que era suficientemente obvio


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Nov 2021)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> La nación española está en un estado de guerra contra elementos extranjeros y nacionales que torturan y asesinan a la población civil, precisamente los más débiles, los niños.
> 
> Si España no es capaz de organizarse en comandos de autodefensa que siembren el terror entre los elementos extranjeros implantados en su territorio nacional, ejecutándo públicamente a los perpetradores como medida ejemplar y disuasoria, entonces España ha decidido sacrificar a sus hijos en virtud de un sistema llamado democrático.



Tengo una casa con terreno. Si alguien entra a robar te garantizo que lo último que haré será llamar a la policía. Y no seas mal pensado que lo que haré será sentarme a dialogar con ese señor y convencerle tan bien que seguro que hasta desaparece para siempre (para irse con su familia a hacer algo digno, por supuesto).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> en el programa de la Griso acaban de decir que las cámaras de la discoteca " estaban desconectadas " .
> 
> QUÉ CASUALIDAD ! sin embargo a los de la manada los detuvieron a las pocas horas , y eso sí que era una aguja en un pajar : cientos de miles de personas vestidos de la misma manera !
> 
> ...



Es que las cámaras de hoy en dia tienen inteligencia artificial y saben distinguir a "mis niños" de los malvados españoles. Si ven a "niños" se autodesconectan, y si son españoles hasta corren detrás de ellos.


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es una ironia, gente. Creí que era suficientemente obvio



Las ironías por escrito a veces cuestan de pillar...


----------



## acitisuJ (5 Nov 2021)

*Máxima crueldad en la violación de la menor de Igualada: Los Mossos aseguran que "la dejaron morir"*









Máxima crueldad en la violación de la menor de Igualada: Los Mossos aseguran que "la dejaron morir"


La crueldad que sufrió la niña de 16 años de Igualada (Barcelona) por parte de los que la violaron fue extrema. Los Mossos d'Esquadra aseguran...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Makla (5 Nov 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *La Policía mata a tiros a un hombre que intentaba robar con un machete a las puertas de un ambulatorio de Villaverde
> 
> El asaltante, de origen africano*...
> 
> ...



Uno menos. 
A saber la de gente que ha salvado el agente disparando a ese salvaje.


----------



## GonX (5 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mi mensaje responde a la segunda parte de tu comentario, la que menciona que "hay que vivir". Y repito/resumo: NO. No hay que "vivir" si "vivir" es tratar de demostrar que la gente de Noruega estan supercivilizados y no te va a pasar nada.
> 
> Espero que te haya quedado claro esta vez.
> 
> PS: Digo "Noruega" para poder postear. Cualquier con dos neuronas sabe perféctamente de qué estoy hablando.



NO TE ENTERAS DE NADA, DEBES ESTAR DE RESACA.


----------



## GonX (5 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Quien vas acelerada creo que eres tú, pues (ya van tres veces) me refiero a la segunda parte de tu comentario.
> 
> No creo necesario discutir algo con lo que estoy deacuerdo, pero es ese buenrollismo el que nos mata.
> 
> ...



Una violacion corroborada con pruebas, no solo de palabra. Lo mismo que las denuncias falsas, las que se desmintiesen por pruebas no solo de palabra.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Nov 2021)

GonX dijo:


> NO TE ENTERAS DE NADA, DEBES ESTAR DE RESACA.



Cuando no hay respuesta, insulto. Todo correcto en el mundo mujeril.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Nov 2021)

GonX dijo:


> Una violacion corroborada con pruebas, no solo de palabra. Lo mismo que las denuncias falsas, las que se desmintiesen por pruebas no solo de palabra.



¿Y qué pruebas te valdrían? ¿Minimo desgarro vaginal/anal, u otro tipo de pruebas? ¿Ejemplos?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Las ironías por escrito a veces cuestan de pillar...



No pasa nada compi


----------



## GonX (5 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Cuando no hay respuesta, insulto. Todo correcto en el mundo mujeril.



Lo que es insultante es emperrarse a discutir con alguien que no hace el minimo esfuerzo para leer lo que esta escrito, por eso te lo he expresado en una forma más amable. No insistas, no da para mas la cosa, los motivos ya te los he puesto varias veces en los mensages anteriores. Si no lo entiendes lo siento pero no voy a repetirlo.


----------



## GonX (5 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Y qué pruebas te valdrían? ¿Minimo desgarro vaginal/anal, u otro tipo de pruebas? ¿Ejemplos?



Yo no soy juez, para eso hay peritos, medicos,policias etc.


----------



## ferrys (5 Nov 2021)

El caso está claro. Si es noruego es que la chica es muy puta.
Si es español, lo lleva en el ADN es un violador y se despierta cada mañana pensando matar y violar a indefensas mujeres.
Caso cerrado.
Circulen.


----------



## Decimus (5 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> La función del juez es la de aplicar el derecho, no crearlo, por no ser su tarea legislativa sino jurisdiccional, y sólo puede hacer lo que la ley le permite o concede.
> 
> Por eso es importante que las cosas esten detalladas.



Usted plantea un horizonte ridículo.

Me baso en el comentario que realizó en páginas interiores.

Por seguir su forma de razonar tan carente de lógica.

Si es violación anal mediante un palo de madera son dos años más.

Si es violación anal mediante una barra de ehierro cuatro.

Y así hasta el infinito. Ya que según usted todo debe estar tan detallado el derecho se convertiría en algo infernal. Máxime, sería imposible de trasladar todas las cauisticas.

Esta el sentido común del juez. No todo es tan cerrado. Su concepción del derecho es totalmente idealista.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Nov 2021)

Decimus dijo:


> Usted plantea un horizonte ridículo.
> 
> Me baso en el comentario que realizó en páginas interiores.
> 
> ...



No es "mi" concepción del derecho. Es LA concepción del derecho. Lo he copiado LITERALMENTE de éste libro que en mi opinión es el mejor en temas generales de derecho:
Roman Law, Contemporary Law, European Law.
Autores: Zimmermann, Reinhard (2001)
New York: Oxford University Press. ISBN 0-19-829913-3

Y hablo de la definición de ley que usamos en Europa.

Usted habla de lógica y yo hablo de la ley.

La lógica, en mi opinión personal es la protección militar de nuestras fronteras y así no estaríamos hablando hoy de éste mismo tema.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Nov 2021)

GonX dijo:


> Lo que es insultante es emperrarse a discutir con alguien que no hace el minimo esfuerzo para leer lo que esta escrito, por eso te lo he expresado en una forma más amable. No insistas, no da para mas la cosa, los motivos ya te los he puesto varias veces en los mensages anteriores. Si no lo entiendes lo siento pero no voy a repetirlo.



Quien se emperra eres tú. Te he dicho en varias ocasiones que lo que discuto de tu texto es lo del "hay que vivir", que es precísamente unos de los motivos de la desgracia que estamos discutiendo.


----------



## GonX (5 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Quien se emperra eres tú. Te he dicho en varias ocasiones que lo que discuto de tu texto es lo del "hay que vivir", que es precísamente unos de los motivos de la desgracia que estamos discutiendo.



Pues estas completamente equivocado, ya te he demostrado que esta frase "hay que vivir" hace referencia a una respuesta de otro forero sobre un caso que le ocurrió a el con una novia y no tiene nada que ver con el caso de esta violación. Tu te emperras en atribuir a esta expresión la referencia a la violación de la niña de Igualdada por parte de unos arabes, y si acaso a esto me referia en la primera parte del mensaje, es que te lo estoy repitiendo ya demasiadas veces, relee porque no aciertas. No pasa nada, si no quieres no te esfuerces, por mi queda cerrado el tema.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Nov 2021)

GonX dijo:


> Yo no soy juez, para eso hay peritos, medicos,policias etc.



EXACTO.

No eres juez, pero crees (sin saber, dicho por tí misma) que hay "escalas" para determinar si una persona ha sido violada o no.

La realidad es que determinar una violación es tema harto complicado, y creo que se sale del tema de éste hilo.

Lo importante para mi es: ¿Qué podemos hacer?

Y mi respuesta, de momento indiscutible, es: PREVENCIÓN.

Y hablar de que "hay que salir a la calle" o "tener experiencias", desgraciadamente, es vivir en el mundo de la piruleta.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Nov 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> Budistas, seguro.



Budistas votantes y militantes de Vox, que lo ha dicho Ana Pastor en la Secsta....


----------



## Decimus (5 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No es "mi" concepción del derecho. Es LA concepción del derecho. Lo he copiado LITERALMENTE de éste libro que en mi opinión es el mejor en temas generales de derecho:
> Roman Law, Contemporary Law, European Law.
> Autores: Zimmermann, Reinhard (2001)
> New York: Oxford University Press. ISBN 0-19-829913-3
> ...



Oiga. El derecho no es una ciencia.


----------



## acitisuJ (5 Nov 2021)

Siguen sin ser detenidos, ya estarán por Marruecos


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Nov 2021)

Otra brutal violación que como al parecer se sabe que ha sido un argelino no lo veremos en tv: 









Detienen a un hombre por una brutal violación a una mujer en Lleida


La Guardia Urbana de Lleida ha detenido esta madrugada a un hombre como presunto autor de la violación a una mujer de 40 años en los alrededores de la Seu Vella de la capital del...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Höft (5 Nov 2021)

Se están cebando con las pobres catalanas.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (5 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es una ironia, gente. Creí que era suficientemente obvio



Pero es como la película Inception? Una ironía dentro de otra ironía??


----------



## Vznba (6 Nov 2021)

Me parece increíble cómo dicen con total tranquilidad en los medios que los tienen identificados, y pasan a otra cosa como si nada

Si los tienes identificados, tendrían que estar detenidos desde hace tiempo, y si no, empapelar las ciudades y llenar las teles con sus fotos y SE BUSCA bien grande como en otros casos como el de Tenerife de hace unos meses. Será que en este caso no interesa, pero el silencio de la gente es cómplice


----------



## Blackmoon (6 Nov 2021)

Ya los han detenido o siguen por ahí violando a cascoporro????


----------



## Karlb (6 Nov 2021)

¿Ya?


----------



## danilovix (6 Nov 2021)

Si los tienen identificados pero no detenidos, lo que solía hacer antes la policia era distribuir sus fotos y/o nombres para pedir la ayuda ciudadana, a no ser que.....


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (6 Nov 2021)

Demi Grante dijo:


> De ser cierta está noticia, ultimen sus apuestas que cerramos la ronda.
> 
> 
> Cómo han nombrado arriba, esta muchacha presumiblemente estaba protagonizando un Netflix, alcohol, drogas, y viendo los resultados la etnia no cotiza.
> ...



Pero... ¿para que apostar 1 euro si como máximo vas a ganar 1 euro?


----------



## Visilleras (6 Nov 2021)

¿Se sabe ya algo de las detenciones, o siguen confeccionando la nota de prensa para que la cosa no parezca demasiado "racista"?


----------



## Blackmoon (6 Nov 2021)

Están esperando a que se vuelvan blancos o ke asen los caballero-caballero???


----------



## La tulipe noire (6 Nov 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *El CAC pide "cuidado especial" mediático sobre la agresión sexual en Igualada (Barcelona)*
> 
> ...Estas recomendaciones también piden respetar el derecho a la intimidad de las personas agredidas y *la presunción de inocencia de las agresoras*, y en relación a los menores *prohíben difundir el nombre, la imagen u otros datos que permitan su identificación*...
> 
> ...



Cada vez que leo algo nuevo del suceso me dan ganas de llorar y a la vez de cortar sin anestesia.

No sé si podría aguantar que le pasase algo así a una hija mía.


----------



## Demi Grante (6 Nov 2021)

hastaloswebs2012 dijo:


> Pero... ¿para que apostar 1 euro si como máximo vas a ganar 1 euro?



¿1 euro?
Yo me apuesto 1000€ sin pestañear a favor de la etnia. Es la forma más fácil de ganar 1 céntimo.


----------



## favelados (6 Nov 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *El CAC pide "cuidado especial" mediático sobre la agresión sexual en Igualada (Barcelona)*
> 
> ...Estas recomendaciones también piden respetar el derecho a la intimidad de las personas agredidas y *la presunción de inocencia de las agresoras*, y en relación a los menores *prohíben difundir el nombre, la imagen u otros datos que permitan su identificación*...
> 
> ...



Ya están amenazando a los que difundan datos de los moritos, al final habrá peores consecuencias judiciales para los que se quejan que para los autores que simplemente serán trasladados de centro, a uno de régimen cerrado


----------



## gabrielo (6 Nov 2021)

deben ser de los protegidos no han salido ni los falconettis ni los povones a meter cizaña


----------



## audienorris1899 (6 Nov 2021)

Los detuvieron a las 12 horas aproximadamente, lo que pasa es que hasta que no terminen los trámites de nacionalización no pueden decir nada. Próximamente veremos en la prensa o en el Twitter de Irene Montero, que han detenido a dos españoles por la brutal agresión de Igualada.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Nov 2021)

hay que ver lo machistas que son las matematicas y lo poco que nos importan las mujeres. 
eh irene montero?


----------



## Pato Sentado (6 Nov 2021)

Pues si que tardan, no?
Si dieran datos para permitir la colaboración ciudadana...


----------



## Refused (7 Nov 2021)

Mujeres policía para investigar la violación de Igualada


22 de los 36 agentes que integran la Unitat d'Agressions Sexuals son mujeres, como lo es también su responsable




www.elperiodico.com






*Mujeres policía para investigar la violación de Igualada*

*22 de los 36 agentes que integran la Unitat d'Agressions Sexuals son mujeres, como lo es también su responsable*
*Trabajan sin dar por hecho que se trata de un ataque grupal y mantienen todas las hipótesis abiertas*


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Nov 2021)

Tras haber tenido a la manada española hasta en la sopa, ahora piden "cuidado especial mediático".

¡HIJOS DE PUTA!


----------



## Smoker (7 Nov 2021)

Refused dijo:


> Mujeres policía para investigar la violación de Igualada
> 
> 
> 22 de los 36 agentes que integran la Unitat d'Agressions Sexuals son mujeres, como lo es también su responsable
> ...



Todas las hipótesis abiertas como abiertos tiene los esfínteres la pobre chica, vaya policía...


----------



## acitisuJ (10 Nov 2021)

*La menor violada en Igualada entra en quirófano por las brutales lesiones que sufre tras la agresión

Las heridas que sufre la menor violada en Igualada son de una brutalidad desmedida. Hoy, ha tenido que volver a quirófano para ser operada*









La menor violada en Igualada entra en quirófano por las brutales lesiones que sufre tras la agresión


Las heridas que sufre la menor violada en Igualada son de una brutalidad desmedida. Hoy, ha tenido que volver a quirófano para ser operada.




www.antena3.com


----------



## Blackmoon (16 Nov 2021)

UP!!!

3a vez que operan a la pobre niña de Igualada salvajemente violada...

¿Por qué no se habla de esto?

¿¿Por qué LO OCULTAN LOS MEDIOS DE COMUNIC... INTOXICACIÓN??

¿Porque es morito y se quiere ocultar por intereses políticos?

¿¿Por eso siguen libres, libres para volver a violar niñitas??

NO PODEMOS OLVIDAR ÉSTE HILO

Los salvajes que violan deben ser severamente castigados, Y LOS HIJOS DE PUTA QUE LOS PROTEGEN TAMBIÉN


----------



## kikoseis (16 Nov 2021)

Blackmoon dijo:


> UP!!!
> 
> 3a vez que operan a la pobre niña de Igualada salvajemente violada...
> 
> ...



Lo que había es que coger a estos locos y hacerle lo mismo a ellos. Meterle bate de béisbol por el culo, y como cajón que no cierra. Y luego en círculos.

Y las feministas no volver a mirarlas la cara.


----------



## superloki (16 Nov 2021)

Blackmoon dijo:


> UP!!!
> 
> 3a vez que operan a la pobre niña de Igualada salvajemente violada...
> 
> ...



Claramente, ese caso no es viable por algún motivo, y los medios no quieren entrar al trapo en esa noticia. Cada vez se oye menos sobre este asunto, y me temo que llegará un momento en que ni se mencione.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (16 Nov 2021)

SE SABE ALGO DE LOS VIOLADORES YA O NO


----------



## Blackmoon (16 Nov 2021)

kikoseis dijo:


> Lo que había es que coger a estos locos y hacerle lo mismo a ellos. Meterle bate de béisbol por el culo, y como cajón que no cierra. Y luego en círculos.
> 
> Y las feministas no volver a mirarlas la cara.


----------



## Blackmoon (16 Nov 2021)

La Secta soltó la liebre de que ya tenían sospechoso porque les chivaron que se investigaba al amigo -blanquito- de la niña violada.

Cuando lo han descartado, ya no se volvió a hablar más de la violación en esa infecta cadena...

Así que ya nos podemos imaginar quién ha sido, porque si fuera español, no paraban en todo el día...

¿Y MIENTRAS LA POLICÍA QUÉ COÑO HACE?

¿Habéis detenido ya al/a los tostao/s?


----------



## Drogoprofe (16 Nov 2021)

Sabemos quiénes son, xk solo se puede tratar a si a una infiel


----------



## SPQR (16 Nov 2021)

Amego un segarro, amego?


----------



## chortinator (16 Nov 2021)

Se sabe algo???


Porque con los de la manada bien rapido que fueron para poner vida y milagros


----------



## OraEtLabora (16 Nov 2021)

Trece tv, le están dando fuerte a los morito


----------



## yomismoquizás (17 Nov 2021)

*Confirmado: Son hijos de Odín.*

"En este sentido, el abogado de la familia de la menor explica en TRECE que "*cuando se levante el secreto de sumario y sepamos la bestialidad que se ha hecho ahí, nos vamos a quedar estupefactos*. Hay una* persona o grupo de personas predeterminado que odia* todo lo que tenga que ver con el entorno social occidental, odia la conducta de la mujer, la liberación de la mujer, es un desprecio constante y permanente.* Las autoridades deben focalizar el tema*". "
El abogado de la menor violada en Igualada: "Es muy difícil recuperarse físicamente de esta brutal agresión"


----------



## Blackmoon (17 Nov 2021)

La niña violada pierde la audición casi completa de un oído...









La menor violada en Igualada pierde la audición de un oído por la agresión


La joven se ha sometido a varios exámenes para evaluar su capacidad auditiva: ha perdido casi el 90% de la audición de un oído y tendrá que llevar audífonos




www.elconfidencial.com





Si la policía no quiere detenerlos por tener instrucciones políticas de los que protegen a violadores, al menos espero que un agente del karma los mandé al infierno

Enviado desde mi motorola edge 20 pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Mar 2022)

yomismoquizás dijo:


> *Confirmado: Son hijos de Odín.*
> 
> "En este sentido, el abogado de la familia de la menor explica en TRECE que "*cuando se levante el secreto de sumario y sepamos la bestialidad que se ha hecho ahí, nos vamos a quedar estupefactos*. Hay una* persona o grupo de personas predeterminado que odia* todo lo que tenga que ver con el entorno social occidental, odia la conducta de la mujer, la liberación de la mujer, es un desprecio constante y permanente.* Las autoridades deben focalizar el tema*". "
> El abogado de la menor violada en Igualada: "Es muy difícil recuperarse físicamente de esta brutal agresión"



Mientras nos alertan de la pérdida de derechos de la mujer por el auge de VOX, los mismos progres saben quiénes cometen estos ataques y piden que se oculte. 
Hay que ser hijos de puta para generalizar, incitar al odio y alertar contra los peligros de un partido que aún no ha matado a nadie , mientras no quieres ver o lo ves pero lo ocultas, los peligros de la cultura musulmana. 

Y la ministra que igual da, tanta millonada para estudios estúpidos ¿y no se le ocurre estudiar los peligros de llenar España de africanos machistas?


----------



## Reivakuum (17 Mar 2022)

increible la manta de poliuretano de triple aislamiento que han echado encima de este caso. La puta madre que los pario. si yo fuese el padre ya me habría inmolado en el ministerio de igualdad.


----------



## Drogoprofe (17 Mar 2022)

Para ellos somos infieles, todo el que los apoye y acoja está cavando su propia fosa


----------



## Turismundo (17 Mar 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Y la ministra que igual da, tanta millonada para estudios estúpidos ¿y no se le ocurre estudiar los peligros de llenar España de africanos machistas?



Un malpensado podría llegar a sospechar que precisamente les interesa que haya muchas violaciones para seguir con su mamandurria.

También explicaría por qué se oponen, tanto ella como todo el zurderío feminista, a endurecer las penas para violadores y asesinos


----------

